# so why exactly are ms200t's so expensive?



## grandnational (Dec 21, 2010)

I understand what they are for and who would use them. I'm a firewood guy so I like big cc's and long bars. I'm no climber or pro-arborist. That being said, why is an ms200t so expensive? Couldn't you clime with say an ms170 or other light little saw? Is the quality of the 200 really that good?


----------



## jimbojango (Dec 21, 2010)

200t is the Pro arborist saw. thats why. its like a 192T except a pro.. little better parts and quaility


----------



## Strelnikov (Dec 21, 2010)

I recently looked at them. Correct me if I'm wrong but they're expensive because

1. They're made in Germany
2. They're top handle saws meaning potential injury litigation requires them to be overpriced


----------



## JRepairsK70e (Dec 21, 2010)

the 200t is with out a doubt the best balanced highest pwr to weight ratio saw for reliability wise they are almost bullet proof its the only stihl saw i own and i am a jonsered lover !!!


----------



## PLMCRZY (Dec 21, 2010)

I know I know I know!

Because it has that Stihl name....Just like a Harley Davidson overpriced......


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Dec 21, 2010)

Because Stihl is an unstoppable machine that can charge any ridiculous price they want....


----------



## Steveo_supremo (Dec 21, 2010)

Because the more you charge for something the better people think it is.


----------



## teacherman (Dec 21, 2010)

It is one badass little saw, and tough as nails.


----------



## banshee67 (Dec 21, 2010)

ClayKann101 said:


> I know I know I know!
> 
> Because it has that Stihl name....Just like a Harley Davidson overpriced......



only difference is stihl makes a quality product umpkin2:


----------



## PLMCRZY (Dec 21, 2010)

banshee67 said:


> only difference is stihl makes a quality product umpkin2:



I Wouldnt doubt that harley is JUNK! They are deafening to!


----------



## Zombiechopper (Dec 21, 2010)

haha!

you guys are funny.

Run one. Then you'll know why, and you'll want one.


----------



## smilin possum (Dec 21, 2010)

Those that dog these little power house saws have never used one. Take a 170 style saw and get on up there about 150' and try to cut with it 20" from our face. In the right hands they are no more dangerous than any other saw. Same goes for any saw in the wrong hands and some on here will learn a hard lesson. So be extra careful some guys try to run saws they can't handle these big fast saws will eat you alive in seconds. Chain brakes are not fail proof.


----------



## banshee67 (Dec 21, 2010)

so you mean its not ideal to top 16" trees with a 660 and a 32" bar like the guy on axe men tried to do the other night? (before getting it stuck, spazzing out, screaming at everyone, showing his plumbers butt on tv, then storming off the mountain)


----------



## PLMCRZY (Dec 21, 2010)

banshee67 said:


> so you mean its not ideal to top 16" trees with a 660 and a 32" bar like the guy on axe men tried to do the other night? (before getting it stuck, spazzing out, screaming at everyone, showing his plumbers butt on tv, then storming off the mountain)



How would you react with some arrogant 50 yr old cussing at you. Pretty sure i would of handled it a different way. That arrogant old man needs to calm down, i dont put up with that crap its disrespectful and unprofessional to talk to your fellow employees like they are dirt.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Dec 21, 2010)

Zombiechopper said:


> haha!
> 
> you guys are funny.
> 
> Run one. Then you'll know why, and you'll want one.




I didn't suggest they aren't any good. I just stated my (worthless) opinion about Stihl. :$


----------



## tomtrees58 (Dec 21, 2010)

wen your up 120' you got to have a saw that works its and arborist saw of most you guys are homeowners or part time wood cutters


----------



## Brian13 (Dec 22, 2010)

Just got to run both. On the small small stuff only difference you really notice is the 192 is a little lighter. Bigger stuff, the 200 really starts to shine. It just has more grunt. I would refuse either if given to me, but if I were professional I would shell out the money for the 200. Just my .02.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Dec 22, 2010)

i used both saws there no comparison the 192 is a good pruning saw the 200 t removal saw


----------



## Oroles (Dec 22, 2010)

they have to smuggle small girls from East Asia with verry little fingers to work on that small saw. Not only that but in a year or so, their fingers grow and another shipment of small fingers needs to be imported.
that is why it is so expensive.


----------



## dieselram (Dec 22, 2010)

ClayKann101 said:


> How would you react with some arrogant 50 yr old cussing at you. Pretty sure i would of handled it a different way. That arrogant old man needs to calm down, i dont put up with that crap its disrespectful and unprofessional to talk to your fellow employees like they are dirt.



That old fart need a reality check just like Gabe got last year... If that was me I would have pushed that old fart down and broke his hip... LOL!!!! No need for that crap... OH YA, MS200t. I have no clue why they are so expensive. I like mine as well. I don't climb, I work on a farm and they travel good in the tight cabs of the tractors. I am always triming crap around the fields and stuff that falls into the fields too...


----------



## oscar4883 (Dec 22, 2010)

My own quess is that Stihl can get what they want, within reason, because they are that good. And also, because most of the guys that own them need the saw to make money and will pay a higher price because it is so badazz.


----------



## Tzed250 (Dec 22, 2010)

. 


Those that throw the 200T under the bus have never had to make a paycheck with a top handle saw. Husqvarna will have the T540XP out soon and it won't be cheap. If I was still climbing professionally you can guarantee there would be a 200T on my belt. 

.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Dec 22, 2010)

Tzed250 said:


> .
> 
> 
> Those that throw the 200T under the bus have never had to make a paycheck with a top handle saw. Husqvarna will have the T540XP out soon and it won't be cheap. If I was still climbing professionally you can guarantee there would be a 200T on my belt.
> ...



In Canada a 338XPT is $40 more than a 200T

Maybe I should start a new thread?


----------



## Trigger-Time (Dec 22, 2010)

No beans about it, MS200T and MS200 are high priced

Tell you little story, I have said it before we were dirt poor.
My Dad is the hardest and working man I have ever known.
Dad don't have a frivolous bone in his body, when he turned
70 years of age he bought his first new vehicle of any kind.
All cars, pickup's, farm tractors, he ever bought was used.

Dad had some old fence lines he was cleaning out, I was helping
on weekends and after work. I left my MS200 with him to use
after a few days. Dad said I want one of these saws I told him
they are high priced and he could just use mine. Dad said I want
one of my own.

So from a man that watches his money, he's not tight
with his money he just has never been frivolous with it.
That was about 3 years ago his MS200 is on it's second
bar now and he still says I wish I would have had one years ago.


TT


----------



## Chris J. (Dec 22, 2010)

Time is money when a climber is in a tree, & the Stihl MS200T is *the* climbing saw. Pro arborist want a reliable proven saw with a really good power-to-weight ratio and nice balance. Stihl hit a homerun with the MS200T, & even though the 200T has been on the market for a long time Stihl can still pretty much name their price.

Could Stihl lower the price of the MS200T and steal  turn a nice profit? Yes.

Does Stihl have enough serious competition in the pro arborist saw market to do so? No.


----------



## Coloradobum (Dec 22, 2010)

tomtrees58 said:


> wen your up 120' you got to have a saw that works its and arborist saw of most you guys are homeowners or part time wood cutters




This is your brain on beer.


----------



## 2dogs (Dec 22, 2010)

tomtrees58 said:


> wen your up 120' you got to have a saw that works its and arborist saw of most you guys are homeowners or part time wood cutters



Exactly, I think. If you depend on your tree saw for a living the only saw that holds up is the MS200T. It is not perfect, carbs and crank seals are a problem, but it is far and away the best saw out there.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Dec 22, 2010)

Colorado Bum said:


> This is your brain on beer.



no maybe yours is i dont drink


----------



## THALL10326 (Dec 22, 2010)

WoodChucker81 said:


> Because Stihl is an unstoppable machine that can charge any ridiculous price they want....



So true, so true but hey think about it, why does 1 hour or less with a Dremel raise the price of a 200T by 200-250.00. See its really a bargin afterall,:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ckliff (Dec 22, 2010)

Coloradobum said:


> This is your brain on beer.



Why did you say that? I thought it was a pretty cool picture & as far as I can tell, Tom knows what he is doing. I just had to neg rep you for that remark. I hope you explain yourself, grow up, or just buzz off.


----------



## climber96 (Dec 22, 2010)

they are made in germany not in virginia beach it worth every pennie:chainsawguy:


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 22, 2010)

They are over priced, IMHO. $600 for a 35cc saw is rediculous. But they have the corner on the market and can get away with it.


----------



## belgian (Dec 22, 2010)

tomtrees58 said:


> wen your up 120' you got to have a saw that works its and arborist saw of most you guys are homeowners or part time wood cutters



Tom doesn't say much, but when he does, he's usually spot on....


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 22, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> They are over priced, IMHO. $600 for a 35cc saw is rediculous. But they have the corner on the market and can get away with it.



I agree with that they do it because they can .If a new competitor comes out with an equal or better they will have to drop the price.


----------



## Chris J. (Dec 22, 2010)

Coloradobum said:


> This is your brain on beer.



An explanation of your comment would be nice...

...depending on the explanation.


----------



## Trigger-Time (Dec 22, 2010)

IMO, if something is out there and easy to get parts and service for.
And for less money the pros would be all over it like stink on..............
When you see guys that play for the other team and the only
Stihl they have is a MS200. That says volume's my friends, plan and simple.




TT


----------



## banshee67 (Dec 22, 2010)

another question that would go well in this thread;

why do so many people have a grudge against Stihl®™ ?

it seems like many people on the forum are so die hard against Stihl®™ because they are by far the biggest seller of chainsaws. these people i describe have no problem with husky, echo, efco, makita, dolmar, or any other chainsaw manufacturer, but it seems like they would let a man give them anal sex before they would own a Stihl®™, why is that?

if Echo or Husky were the top seller, these same people would have the same attitude towards them, theyd be totally against Echo because everyone has echos, so theyll be cool and buy a Stihl®™. its that"against the grain" attitude , where even if something is proven better hypothetically, they still wont use it, because its popular and lots of others use it. it reminds me of goth kids and that whole scene kind of.. they are trying so hard to be different and counter-culture, and against the norm, for no other reason than being against the norm. theres clearly no advantage to dressing like a freak, BUT at least they are different, right? .. they dont care, at least they arnt "selling out" and buying a Stihl®™, RIGHT!?, theyd rather spend the same amount of money on a heavy ass makita, why? because they are different, and didnt buy a Stihl®™ like the rest of us yuppy sheep !
its always been "cool" to do the "unpopular" thing..some of these people i bet even form their opinion without having ran one, they just know they dont wana be another yuppy bmw driver (stihl®™ user) so they convince themselves they are overpriced junk, even if they secretly want one inside, they cant let anyone know, or they loose that edgy cool factor that comes with hating the most successful , the same way little goth and emo kids hate their favorite band once they actually make some money and sell some records, same type of thing going on here if you ask me.


----------



## gemniii (Dec 22, 2010)

To me the real question is why is the 192T so inexpensive?
If Stihl can get $600 for the 200 why can't they get $400 for the 192.

I want a 200 for this (/edit that's my butt on the tree):






My wallet said put $25 into the saw you have (/edit - bought it new w/ a 16" bar and 2 chains for $50):


----------



## Tzed250 (Dec 22, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> They are over priced, IMHO. $600 for a 35cc saw is rediculous. But they have the corner on the market and can get away with it.



See...that right there is funny. 

The same amount of work to make a 60cc pro saw goes into making a 35cc pro saw. There is a small difference in materials cost. The R&D, machine time, labor, outsourcing, paint, fasteners, and all that other stuff are the same. Cost of manufacture is spread across the line. Do you really think it costs that much more to build an MS660 than it does to build an MS460?

On another note, why don't you try the MS200T while tied off about 75' up in a tree, then report back. Until you have done that you have no idea why the saw was built, or what it is worth. 


.


----------



## John R (Dec 22, 2010)

grandnational said:


> so why exactly are ms200t's so expensive?
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------



It has the Stihl name, so it's worth it. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## THALL10326 (Dec 22, 2010)

banshee67 said:


> another question that would go well in this thread;
> 
> why do so many people have a grudge against Stihl®™ ?
> 
> ...



Ouchhhhhhhhhhhhh tellem whatcha really think man. I sorta say it a differnet way around here where I work, f-um....LOLOL

Far as why does the 200T cost so much, it doesn't. In fact for the amount of money a arborsit makes using a 200T to top out trees its really one of, if not, the lowest cost saws on the market per dollar made with it. Course you would have to use one as a tool making a living with it to know that. To port, mod and play with in the backyard comparing to other top handle saws then yes its very expensive and very unproductive, it was designed for serious arborist work, not play. Even with all the well known carb issues the 200T has had in the past its still the best top handle saw ever made, proven by who, the arborists who use it and continue to pay big money for it so they in turn can make big money with it...


----------



## THALL10326 (Dec 22, 2010)

gemniii said:


> To me the real question is why is the 192T so inexpensive?
> If Stihl can get $600 for the 200 why can't they get $400 for the 192.
> 
> I want a 200 for this (/edit that's my butt on the tree):
> ...




Old man you get down from there, what da hell is wrong with you, how da hell did you get up there anyway,LOL Stay put, I'll call the fire dept. to getcha down, ole coot you should know better, the cat will climb down on his own,


----------



## Tzed250 (Dec 22, 2010)

lone wolf said:


> I agree with that they do it because they can .If a new competitor comes out with an equal or better they will have to drop the price.



Adjusting for inflation, the saw is less expensive than it used to be. The production saws have gone up quite a bit in the past 15 years, the 200T not so much.
.


----------



## angelo c (Dec 22, 2010)

I slept in Holiday Inn Suites last night so....


Its about work and working time ain't BS'n time. If you're working in a tree or a bucket, a 200t is a tough act to beat regardless of the price. Now if ya'll wanna chew the Chit we can, but there ain't nuttin on a tree job more used than a 200t. 

A better question is why is a 200t "Only" $600...that's a bargain for a tool that over delivers in Quality, performance, maintainablity and consistancy. That my friends is the definition of VALUE. Price is just one part of your experience with tools. Measure the usage by the hour on your average 200t and you'll see $600 is a steal.


----------



## blackoak (Dec 22, 2010)

The same reason Snap On tools are expensive. The 200T is a tool that was designed for a professional to use to earn his living with. The quality remains long after the price is forgotten.


----------



## gemniii (Dec 22, 2010)

THALL10326 said:


> Old man you get down from there, what da hell is wrong with you, how da hell did you get up there anyway,LOL Stay put, I'll call the fire dept. to getcha down, ole coot you should know better, the cat will climb down on his own,



Don't give me that BS. I like getting up "in the tree". And don't call me an old "coot". It's Old Fart !! 

Why the heck is the 192, which I view as slightly less capable, so inexpensive?

Is it really only half the saw a 200 is?


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Dec 22, 2010)

It's really not too bad of a price for what you're getting. I hav'ent climbed in awhile and I doubt I even could now. I used a 200T when I did, even though I did'nt climb alot. It is an awesome little saw to say the least. You just can't beat the balance when having to reach out with one hand. 

It's no wonder the 192 is alot cheaper. It is'nt built quite like a 200T. If you need the 200T, the price is worth paying. Anyone who has'nt climbed before could never understand.


----------



## oscar4883 (Dec 22, 2010)

gemniii
Is it really only half the saw a 200 is?[/QUOTE said:


> For removals, yes. For pruning work then the 192 is a good alternative. The 192 will get the removal work done, but not at the rate and ease that a 200 will. Not sure of the exact specs on paper, nor do I care, but if you ran them both blocking down some bar length oak, the 200 will handily come out on top.


----------



## THALL10326 (Dec 22, 2010)

gemniii said:


> Don't give me that BS. I like getting up "in the tree". And don't call me an old "coot". It's Old Fart !!
> 
> Why the heck is the 192, which I view as slightly less capable, so inexpensive?
> 
> Is it really only half the saw a 200 is?



I'm not only gonna give it to you your gonna take it and like it you old fart,:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

The best way to describe the main differances between the 200 and the 192 is by dropping each one 40 feet out of a tree. The 192 will hit the ground and explode, its all plastic. The 200 will probably break off the handle and bounce. Put a new handle on and she's good to go, the 192 goes in file 13.

No fear George about the pricing of either one, list is not your price, a little birdie told me that....


----------



## albert (Dec 22, 2010)

If you think 600.00 is too much, consider how much the 020av was 25 years ago.


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Dec 22, 2010)

the ms200T is to arborists as a 660 is to a logger. I think they are expensive but they are worth every penny. i would love to trade my husky 334 in towards a 200T


----------



## Trigger-Time (Dec 22, 2010)

Just FYI

MS200T/MS200 has 28% more HP than 192 with only 17% more cc's


Engine
MS 192 T
Displacement: 30.1 cm3
Bore: 37 mm
Stroke: 28 mm
Engine power to ISO 7293 1.3 kW (1.8 HP) at 9500 rpm
Max. permissible engine speed (with bar and chain): 13500 rpm
Idle speed: 3000 rpm
Clutch: Centrifugal clutch without linings
Clutch engages at: 4150 rpm


Engine
MS 200 MS 200 T
Displacement: 35.2 cm3 
Bore: 40 mm 
Stroke: 28 mm
Engine power to ISO 7293: 1.7 kW (2.3 bhp) at 10,000 rpm
Maximum permissible engine speed (with bar and chain): 14,000 rpm 
Idle speed: 2,800 rpm 
Clutch engages at: 3,700 rpm 



TT


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Dec 22, 2010)

*Side by side pics! Please*



Trigger-Time said:


> Just FYI
> 
> MS200T/MS200 has 28% more HP than 192 with only 17% more cc's
> 
> ...



TT

Thanks for posting the specs on both of the saws.

I think it would be fun to see both of the saws torn down side by side. Being able to compare them. ie.... are the rods the same? pistons (other than the 2mm difference), cranks, cylinder....someone get the idea of what I'm getting at?


----------



## brages (Dec 22, 2010)

manyhobies said:


> TT
> 
> Thanks for posting the specs on both of the saws.
> 
> I think it would be fun to see both of the saws torn down side by side. Being able to compare them. ie.... are the rods the same? pistons (other than the 2mm difference), cranks, cylinder....someone get the idea of what I'm getting at?



Probably about as similar as a ms250 compared to a ms260... which is to say totally different.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Dec 22, 2010)

lone wolf said:


> If a new competitor comes out with an equal or better they will have to drop the price.



Good luck with that. The 200T is "the" climbing saw of all the climbing saws. The only one that might beat it is the EPA. Then you will see them flying off the shelves like hot cakes.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 22, 2010)

Tzed250 said:


> See...that right there is funny.
> 
> The same amount of work to make a 60cc pro saw goes into making a 35cc pro saw. There is a small difference in materials cost. The R&D, machine time, labor, outsourcing, paint, fasteners, and all that other stuff are the same. Cost of manufacture is spread across the line. Do you really think it costs that much more to build an MS660 than it does to build an MS460?


While that may be true, it doesn't hold a drop of water in this arguement. If that were the case, a MS261 would cost as much, or more, than a MS660. The bigger a saw, the more they usually cost, and the market expects that. The 200T is an exception to that rule. The question is why?



gemniii said:


> To me the real question is why is the 192T so inexpensive?
> If Stihl can get $600 for the 200 why can't they get $400 for the 192.


Because there isn't anything professional about the 192T, other than it has a top handle. It is nothing more than a cheap homeowner saw, equal about to a MS180.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Dec 22, 2010)

manyhobies said:


> TT
> 
> Thanks for posting the specs on both of the saws.
> 
> I think it would be fun to see both of the saws torn down side by side. Being able to compare them. ie.... are the rods the same? pistons (other than the 2mm difference), cranks, cylinder....someone get the idea of what I'm getting at?



they are completely different. one is a clamshell plastic case, the other is split magnesiun case. No major parts interchange between them.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 22, 2010)

The 200 is a real pro saw. The 192 is of Stihl's cheapest construction with a stamped rod and clamshell design. It's honestly no better than a MS180.


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Dec 22, 2010)

manyhobies said:


> TT
> 
> Thanks for posting the specs on both of the saws.
> 
> I think it would be fun to see both of the saws torn down side by side. Being able to compare them. ie.... are the rods the same? pistons (other than the 2mm difference), cranks, cylinder....someone get the idea of what I'm getting at?





Zombiechopper said:


> they are completely different. one is a clamshell plastic case, the other is split magnesiun case. No major parts interchange between them.





blsnelling said:


> The 200 is a real pro saw. The 192 is of Stihl's cheapest construction with a stamped rod and clamshell design. It's honestly no better than a MS180.



Thanks guys!

nuff said!


----------



## THALL10326 (Dec 22, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> The 200 is a real pro saw. The 192 is of Stihl's cheapest construction with a stamped rod and clamshell design. It's honestly no better than a MS180.




So tell me whats wrong with a MS180?


----------



## brages (Dec 22, 2010)

THALL10326 said:


> So tell me whats wrong with a MS180?



"weak construction"







http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=81365


----------



## THALL10326 (Dec 22, 2010)

brages said:


> "weak construction"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOLOLOL, I recall that, too funny...


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Dec 22, 2010)

brages said:


> "weak construction"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lay that baby on the bench and a couple hammer blows she'll be as good as new!

What's with the indentations on the side of the rod?


----------



## THALL10326 (Dec 22, 2010)

manyhobies said:


> Lay that baby on the bench and a couple hammer blows she'll be as good as new!
> 
> What's with the indentations on the side of the rod?



Those pings are machine marks. That rod is pressed and stamped. Alot of those type of rods are used in Stihl low end weed trimmers, they hold up very well for the application they are designed for..


----------



## oldmar (Dec 22, 2010)

I've seen a 200T up close, at the PA GTG. It's an angry little saw, very very powerful for it's size. I don't know if I'd be able to spend the $600 for a copy, but the guy who owns it, a pro arborist and climber, wasn't complaining.

Wasn't complaining a bit.


----------



## THALL10326 (Dec 22, 2010)

2000ssm6 said:


> Good luck with that. The 200T is "the" climbing saw of all the climbing saws. The only one that might beat it is the EPA. Then you will see them flying off the shelves like hot cakes.



EPA has beat it. Its replacement proto type has been in the works for sometime now. I seen one over a year ago but haven't heard much about it. The 200T is a very dirty running chainsaw which is why it will boogie. I think its one of Stihl's very worst far as emissions goes.


----------



## THALL10326 (Dec 22, 2010)

oldmar said:


> I've seen a 200T up close, at the PA GTG. It's an angry little saw, very very powerful for it's size. I don't know if I'd be able to spend the $600 for a copy, but the guy who owns it, a pro arborist and climber, wasn't complaining.
> 
> Wasn't complaining a bit.



The 200T is one of the very few saws we sell where there is no haggling about the price. Most times the arbortists buying them will come right out and say it will pay for itself in a day or two. The bad thing about the 200T is about the only people we will sell one to is a arborist. Its a very dangerous little saw. It sure need not be in the hands of someone that isn't up to snuff on it..


----------



## adkranger (Dec 22, 2010)

THALL10326 said:


> EPA has beat it. Its replacement proto type has been in the works for sometime now. I seen one over a year ago but haven't heard much about it. The 200T is a very dirty running chainsaw which is why it will boogie. I think its one of Stihl's very worst far as emissions goes.



Yeah, but it cuts oohhhhhh so nice.......:hmm3grin2orange:



As far as the 200t, price point and performance.....there are those that know and those that don't.

If they are truly gone in the near future I would/will pick one up just to sit on a shelf until the day mine dies. I think that much of it and I suspect there are many others as well........


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 22, 2010)

I've heard guys refer to them as their "money maker". That reputation, earned by it's power and reliability, is why they sell for what they do.


----------



## THALL10326 (Dec 22, 2010)

adkranger said:


> Yeah, but it cuts oohhhhhh so nice.......:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They do boogie for sure. They are going away for sure as well. Last time I paid a visit to my buddy down at Stihl in Va Beach there was a guy over on a table messing with a little saw. He had that thing screaming. I asked whats that guy doing. My buddy said it was messing with a proto type that going to replace the 200T in the future. I never got a chance to give it a good look over. It was making a helluva lot of noise for a little saw though..


----------



## bump_r (Dec 23, 2010)

ckliff said:


> Why did you say that? I thought it was a pretty cool picture & as far as I can tell, Tom knows what he is doing. I just had to neg rep you for that remark. I hope you explain yourself, grow up, or just buzz off.


I took the brain on beer comment as "Man, I'd have to be buzzin' GOOD to get up there!" - to which I'd have to agree. I actually chuckled at the remark. You climbers are nuts (in a really good way, no offense!)


----------



## THALL10326 (Dec 23, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> I've heard guys refer to them as their "money maker". That reputation, earned by it's power and reliability, is why they sell for what they do.



That be correct. If there is one saw that owns one segment of the entire saw market its the 200T. Thats partly due to the huge dealer network to back it up. Oddly when a 200T goes down for whatever reason the only request I get is FIX IT FAST. They don't care what it costs, they just want it back fast. There's money in the tops of those trees, gotta be...


----------



## Trigger-Time (Dec 23, 2010)

THALL10326 said:


> They are going away for sure as well. ..



Guess after first of year I will put my order in for a second MS200 rear handle.

I will make sure to buy a 6 pack of Ultra to go with it after Jan 2011.

I have heard it will pay to wait...........can you tell us anything?



TT


----------



## THALL10326 (Dec 23, 2010)

Trigger-Time said:


> Guess after first of year I will put my order in for a second MS200 rear handle.
> 
> I will make sure to buy a 6 pack of Ultra to go with it after Jan 2011.
> 
> ...



Not really. I saw the man messing with it but never got a chance to get up close and look at it. That was over a year ago. Stihl really seems to be taking their good ole time with it and really I'm sure they aren't going to yank the 200T until they have no choice. It owns the top handle market. I can say whatever the hell he was doing to that saw he had it screaming to the high heaven. What the final result will be I have no idea, the 200T is one hard egg to top...


----------



## Trigger-Time (Dec 23, 2010)

Trigger-Time said:


> Guess after *first of year *
> I will make sure to buy a *6 pack of Ultra *to go with it after Jan 2011.
> 
> I have heard it will *pay to wait*...........can you tell us anything?
> ...





THALL10326 said:


> Not really. I saw the man messing with it but never got a chance to get up close and look at it. That was over a year ago. Stihl really seems to be taking their good ole time with it and really I'm sure they aren't going to yank the 200T until they have no choice. It owns the top handle market. I can say whatever the hell he was doing to that saw he had it screaming to the high heaven. What the final result will be I have no idea, the 200T is one hard egg to top...




Not about the new saw..........something else.



TT


----------



## Highclimber OR (Dec 23, 2010)

It's the most powerful top handle Stihl makes as well as the balance/power ya it is a truly great saw even the older ones with the metal casing were awesome. It's also because it is a pro saw and pretty much that exclusively, as I have never known a non pro to buy one. Not a firewood saw and yes top handle rules! My favorite standby:yoyo:


----------



## Tzed250 (Dec 23, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> While that may be true, it doesn't hold a drop of water in this arguement. If that were the case, a MS261 would cost as much, or more, than a MS660. The bigger a saw, the more they usually cost, and the market expects that. The 200T is an exception to that rule. The question is why?
> .




I would expect that from someone who knows next to nothing about the world of manufacturing, and that is clearly you. The 200T's price is set by many factors. One being the fact that it is built like any pro saw, verically split magnesium case. The second large factor is that it is a very low production unit. Low production numbers yield high per unit costs. That is the reason why a TZ250, with roughly half the number of parts, cost more than twice as much as the top of the line 1000cc sport bike. Stihl claims the 200T is for in tree professional use only. Just how many pro climbers are there compared to weekend firewood cutters? How many can they reasonably expect to sell in a year? You still haven't seen the light about per unit cost being spread across the line. An MS460 and an MS660 cost almost the same to manufacture, but there is no way the market will bear them having the same MSRP. The real truth of the matter is that the 200T should cost more, but Stihl sells it at what the market will bear. If it was not selling well enough to support a $600 price tag then you would see the price come down. You see Brad, you have never had to use one to put the bread on the table so you truly have NO idea what the saw is worth. Read the posts made by the members that use the saw to make a paycheck. Those are the people that drive the market and set the price. Holy Smokes, I paid I think $525 for my 020T back in 1994, which was not much shy of what I had just paid for a new 044. Some of the best money I ever spent. You don't have the experience on either the manufacturing end or that of the end user to make a call on the value of the MS200T. This ain't cuttin' cookies...

.


----------



## flimflam (Dec 23, 2010)

ms 201 t coming soon! i bet they will keep the 200 around even when the 201 is out just like the 290 will be around when the 291 hits. 200 t is the best top handle saw there is. anyone who says otherwise don't know what they talking about. even die hard husky guys buy 200 t's and chit on the 338xpt's.


----------



## flimflam (Dec 23, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> While that may be true, it doesn't hold a drop of water in this arguement. If that were the case, a MS261 would cost as much, or more, than a MS660. The bigger a saw, the more they usually cost, and the market expects that. The 200T is an exception to that rule. The question is why?



Because a top handle saw is a specialty saw. it takes more r&d and engineering to pack a lot of performance, durability, handling, low weight, and functionality in such a small package. and the 200 t is not the excetpion. ALL top handle saws cost more than rear handle counterparts. the ms 192 t for example is really an ms 170 with better air filteration, tooless caps, full adjustable carb, spring av, lighter weight, side tensioner, etc. echo husky, all of them their top handles cost more than rear handle equivalents.


----------



## 2dogs (Dec 23, 2010)

A friend of mine is a climber and he really likes the feel of the 338XP. He gets almost a year out of one before it is too worn out to repair anymore. He is close to switching over to the MS200T. I think he has 3 338XPs in the garage for spare parts.


----------



## Beowulf (Dec 23, 2010)

Highclimber OR said:


> ... as I have never known a non pro to buy one. Not a firewood saw and yes top handle rules! My favorite standby:yoyo:



Well, you do now... It's the first Stihl product that I bought and liked! Use it for limited amounts of non-pro climbing, limbing, etc. It's an angry little beastie that I would truly miss if it went away. (and yes, firewood.)


----------



## TraditionalTool (Dec 23, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> They are over priced, IMHO. $600 for a 35cc saw is rediculous. But they have the corner on the market and can get away with it.


Me thinks you need to go back and read Mr. Hall's post.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## angelo c (Dec 23, 2010)

2dogs said:


> A friend of mine is a climber and he really likes the feel of the 338XP. He gets almost a year out of one before it is too worn out to repair anymore. He is close to switching over to the MS200T. I think he has 3 338XPs in the garage for spare parts.




wow, I guess that pretty much sums it up....He get's almost "A year" out of one...even at that math it only takes two years to be "cheaper" then the "other" ones...

I gotta believe even the lowly 192 would last more then a year...


----------



## MCW (Dec 23, 2010)

If you guys think USD$600 is high for a 200T try USD$1550 (at the current exchange rate) in Australia. No joke. Thats why the three 200T's I have had here have all been imported from the US. Out here an MS660 is about USD$1800 at the moment.

The 200T is one of the most impressive saws I've ever used. I "think" mine is stock but every guy that has used it has been impressed. Needed a new carb to run properly (I bought it 2nd hand off Brad) but since then has been an absolute weapon.

All the blah blah about it being worth $600 because it is built like this, or needs extra liability etc is crap. Stihl charge more for it because quite simply THEY CAN. This is what a good business does - they will charge whatever the market can bare. Stihl would have done their sums and said we'll sell exactly the same amount if they were $500 or even $400.

Another thing that really sh*ts me is how many guys here carry on like the only place for a top handled saw is when climbing or in a bucket. They think that qualified arborists are therefore the only people who can use one of these saws safely or with any degree of accuracy.

I've said it before and I'll say it again. The biggest market in Australia for the 200T is ground based Horticultural pruning contractors, especially almonds. If you guys in California did your homework I'm sure you'd also find that a lot of 200T's are sold into their very large almond industry. Although the speed etc of a 200T is invaluable in the air, the difference in speed of the 200T over it's competitors is far more pronounced over the course of a day when you're pruning at ground level non stop for 8-10 hours. One single almond orchard that I do work for has at least 12 of these saws in their shed. They get used and abused by people who quite often have no business running a saw yet the 200T's come back for more (until they have carby problems  ).

Not having a go at arborists or climbers, far from it, it's just to think that you guys are the only ones qualified to talk about the virtues of the 200T have lost track of another massive 200T market. In our area for every one 200T sold to an arborist/tree crew, there would be 50 sold to pruning contractors or orchards (we only have one fully qualified arborist crew in my area though!). If you were to say that Australia has around 40,000 hectares of almonds planted (100,000 acres) of which only 2/3 of these are mature trees and one 500 hectare property has at least a dozen 200T's it doesn't take long to add up although some guys have swapped to cheaper Echos etc - the 200T's blow up just as fast as a 192T or Echo when fed straight fuel by a moron...


----------



## tomtrees58 (Dec 23, 2010)

if there are any old arborist like me here ?? not remember the 020s the carbs went bad ever 2 months so we all had 5 spares makes you happy to pay $600 for the 200t


----------



## Trigger-Time (Dec 23, 2010)

It's funny, Stihl puts a rear handle on it and then puts it in
with the home owner saws........thats fine as I like my little home owner saw.
Like my 200T very much also.









TT


----------



## Brushpup (Dec 23, 2010)

Trigger-Time said:


> It's funny, Stihl puts a rear handle on it and then puts it in
> with the home owner saws........thats fine as I like my little home owner saw.
> Like my 200T very much also.
> 
> ...



Funny, I wondered about this too. I just bought my first Stihl...MS 200 and didn't understand this categorization at all. Especially on the price. I notice on the European websites it is listed as a Forestry Saw. Weird its not listed that way here if you ask me, and few homeowner buyers will shell out the dough for this one. I did...and very happy about it so far. I love this saw. For what I do, and what I like, I don't believe there was a better choice on the market.


----------



## Trigger-Time (Dec 23, 2010)

Brushpup said:


> Funny, I wondered about this too. I just bought my first Stihl...MS 200 and didn't understand this categorization at all. Especially on the price. I notice on the European websites it is listed as a Forestry Saw. Weird its not listed that way here if you ask me, and few homeowner buyers will shell out the dough for this one. I did...and very happy about it so far. I love this saw. For what I do, and what I like, I don't believe there was a better choice on the market.



I have plans to buy another MS200 to put up and keep.
As I know the price will only go up over time.

But with hearing Thall saying the 200's are coming to a end.
I don't know what to do as the new saw could be a better saw or not.

I use the 200 rear handle a lot on the farm and would like to have a spare.
It will be my old man saw, the time will come one day, if I live that
long. I will only be able to handle a small saw and small wood.
I Guess I could get another MS200 and leave it NIB, if the replacement
for the MS200 is better then years later a NIB MS200 may make
a little money when selling it.


TT


----------



## Brushpup (Dec 23, 2010)

Trigger-Time said:


> I have plans to buy another MS200 to put up and keep.
> As I know the price will only go up over time.
> 
> But with hearing Thall saying the 200's are coming to a end.
> ...



Cool, I hope you can get two spares, and keep one of them NIB till you _have_ to have it. Can you tell me how long this saw has been on the market? I guess the 020 was it's predecessor? Just guessing as I am a rank amatuer with regard to saws.

Also, does the 200 have the same carb and historical trouble as the 200 T ? If so I may not be so happy if this comes up. I would think the carbs have to be a little different. Speaking of carbs, I was more than a little dissapointed to see my high dollar saw came with a chinese carb. I probably shouldn't be, but I was to be honest.


----------



## Trigger-Time (Dec 23, 2010)

Brushpup said:


> Cool, I hope you can get two spares, and keep one of them NIB till you _have_ to have it. Can you tell me how long this saw has been on the market? I guess the 020 was it's predecessor? Just guessing as I am a rank amatuer with regard to saws.
> 
> Also, does the 200 have the same carb and historical trouble as the 200 T ? If so I may not be so happy if this comes up. I would think the carbs have to be a little different. Speaking of carbs, I was more than a little dissapointed to see my high dollar saw came with a chinese carb. I probably shouldn't be, but I was to be honest.



020T took the place of 020AV, I don't know in what year that was.
In 1997 is when the rear handle 020 came out, the sister to 020T.
Then in 2000, 020T became MS200T
2004 the 020 rear handle became MS200

The carb part numbers are not the same for 200T and 200, but it may only be that
the way the linkage setup is. I don't know but the guts of carbs
may be the same.

I think Stihl owns the Chinese carb manufacturing plant.


TT


----------



## Brushpup (Dec 23, 2010)

Trigger-Time said:


> 020T took the place of 020AV, I don't know in what year that was.
> In 1997 is when the rear handle 020 came out, the sister to 020T.
> Then in 2000, 020T became MS200T
> 2004 the 020 rear handle became MS200
> ...



Thanks for the info TT.


----------



## landyboy (Dec 23, 2010)

Its a niche saw aimed at a limited market, so the expectation is that fewer saws will be sold.The fewer sold, the more expensive they will be to recoup R&D costs,tooling, and other production costs, plus make a bit of money.
A saw like a 180 has a huge potential market.Its a small homeowner saw, so a lot of units will be sold, bringing the costs down.


----------



## flimflam (Dec 23, 2010)

Trigger-Time said:


> It's funny, Stihl puts a rear handle on it and then puts it in
> with the home owner saws........thats fine as I like my little home owner saw.
> Like my 200T very much also.
> 
> ...



its a liability issue. any top handle is automatically classified as professional class because of the potential higher injury level. nothing more. why do you think the ms 192t is classified as pro? its almost the same construction as a ms 170. and the ms 200 is really not worth it if weight is not a concern. the ms 211 is more powerful anyway and although not built with the same materials, they are just as tough as 200, 200t's. lots of tree crews use 211's now for limbing or bucket saws.


----------



## Brushpup (Dec 23, 2010)

flimflam said:


> its a liability issue. any top handle is automatically classified as professional class because of the potential higher injury level. nothing more. why do you think the ms 192t is classified as pro? its almost the same construction as a ms 170. and the ms 200 is really not worth it if weight is not a concern. the ms 211 is more powerful anyway and although not built with the same materials, they are just as tough as 200, 200t's. lots of tree crews use 211's now for limbing or bucket saws.



Liability wouldnt explain it in the case of the 200 though.


----------



## Trigger-Time (Dec 23, 2010)

flimflam said:


> its a liability issue. any top handle is automatically classified as professional class because of the potential higher injury level. nothing more. why do you think the ms 192t is classified as pro? its almost the same construction as a ms 170. and the ms 200 is really not worth it if weight is not a concern. the ms 211 is more powerful anyway and although not built with the same materials, they are just as tough as 200, 200t's. lots of tree crews use 211's now for limbing or bucket saws.




I beg to differ as I had MS211 up until just over a week ago and traded it in on MS261.
It never cut any faster than my MS200 and MS200T (timed cuts not just guessing).
Plus MS211's are having oil leaking problems, mine was leaking bad.
I have MS180 I like to use it more than MS211, but that was after
bigger carb and MM, it even out cut my 211 timed cuts also.
Maybe I had a weak 211 and have a strong 180.
Am a Stihl guy but 211 never done any thing for me but
MS200 and MS200T's are awesome little hot rods IMO 


TT


----------



## flimflam (Dec 23, 2010)

Brushpup said:


> Liability wouldnt explain it in the case of the 200 though.



i just expalined it friend - the 200 is rear handle and only 35cc so they can fit it in homeowner class. look at the ms 192ce its a rear handle version of ms 192tce the t is classified as pro -t is not. its a lot of bs but thats the way it is in united states of lawywers.


----------



## flimflam (Dec 23, 2010)

Trigger-Time said:


> I beg to differ as I had MS211 up until just over a week ago and traded it in on MS261.
> It never cut any faster than my MS200 and MS200T (timed cuts not just guessing).
> Plus MS211's are having oil leaking problems, mine was leaking bad.
> I have MS180 I like to use it more than MS211, but that was after
> ...



possible lemon but also it is stratocharged may take more tanks to get it broke in. its a very attractive alternative to ms 200 not T


----------



## Stihls_are_best (Dec 23, 2010)

grandnational said:


> Is the quality of the 200 really that good?




Yes, and the power in such a small little package.

I have never tried to do any port work on MS 200's. Others better than me have tried, Stihl got all the goodies
out of this saw. 

IMO you are getting a factory ported high performance saw when you buy one of the 200's


Not talking to OP here as he ask a good question. But the people that get on their high horse about
this saw or that saw beaning just as good as a 200 and cheaper.(Green Monster)

I say :hmm3grin2orange: 

If you think MS200/MS200T is high, don't buy one!
It just don't get any easier than that. Lot of these guys are like my uncle
was. What ever he had was the best bar none, if anyone bought something
instead of patting them on the back and telling them how nice it was.
Heck no, he would try to find any fault with it he could and tell you why his
was better. I really think he lead a miserable life as the green monster was eating at him all the time.

Besides the 200's are a well made gutsy little saw it is going to need parts and service.
This is even more so with a climbing saw, the chance of psychical damage
to a climbing saw is sooooooo much greater than a ground saw.
I don't care what anyone says, parts and service in U.S.A. anyway.
No one can touch Stihl over all in that department. Not saying there
are not any good dealers of other brands out there and am sure
there is some butt head and down right dumb Stihl dealers.
But over all Stihl has the parts and service wrapped up.
When climbers work out side of their home town they need to know that
a dealer is close by to help them out if needed. With many of the
brand X saws, may not be a dealer for many, many miles if at all.

.


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 23, 2010)

Hype



































.


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 23, 2010)

Quality lacking imo.


nice power for a short term saw imo



should be the cost of 192 imo. 



I still would not buy it now.



my 192 lasted longer.



neither would last like my 335 did it would still be going had it not dropped to concrete.




sorry guys but I only have my experience imo.


----------



## Trigger-Time (Dec 23, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Hype
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ropensaddle said:


> Quality lacking imo.
> 
> 
> nice power for a short term saw imo
> ...




Hype from a man that has "STIHL BLOWS!" in his Signature :hmm3grin2orange:



TT


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 23, 2010)

Trigger-Time said:


> Hype from a man that has "STIHL BLOWS!" in his Signature :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> 
> TT



That's no hype the br 600 blows:rant:

Course it stihl has defective cap:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Trigger-Time (Dec 23, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> That's no hype the br 600 blows:rant:
> 
> Course it stihl has defective cap:hmm3grin2orange:




Hmmmmm, funny I don't see BR 600 in your sig any where 

Am from Missouri...........Show Me 



TT


----------



## THALL10326 (Dec 23, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> That's no hype the br 600 blows:rant:
> 
> Course it stihl has defective cap:hmm3grin2orange:



Rope how many Stihl's ya got man, a BR600, a 192T, a MS200T, we appreciate your patronage. Sorry if the 200T gave you problems, well not really, someone had to get the bad apple, may as well be a Husky man. Trust me I know how you feel, I got a bad apple 372. Anyway thanks to your patronage we at Stihl kicked Husky in the balls again this year in sales, really hard this year, man their ole sack is when from blue to purple this year,:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 23, 2010)

I modified quite a few small saws looking for the most power for the weight. The ONLY reason I have a MS200 is because it's only about 7.5 lbs. There are a lot of 9-9.5 lbs saws in the 40cc range that will blow the 200 away in power in modded form. Porting didn't do much for the 200, but it did a whole lot for most of the others. I've been asked about porting 200s and won't do it. It's not worth your money. I've not ported any other top handle saws. It would be interesting to see how some of the others would respond. So what am I trying to say? In modded form, the 200 is not impressive in the power department. The only thing it has the others don't is the super light weight. Even a cheapie Ryobi/Redmax 400 will blow it away.

I keep a few 200Ts running for a local tree service. I'm always replacing AV mounts on them. That sometimes takes the intake elbow with it. That and the constant carb issues. Those seem to be their only two real issues. They pull the muffler screen and I won't do anything else to them. It's just not worth their money for any other mods.


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 23, 2010)

THALL10326 said:


> Rope how many Stihl's ya got man, a BR600, a 192T, a MS200T, we appreciate your patronage. Sorry if the 200T gave you problems, well not really, someone had to get the bad apple, may as well be a Husky man. Trust me I know how you feel, I got a bad apple 372. Anyway thanks to your patronage we at Stihl kicked Husky in the balls again this year in sales, really hard this year, man their ole sack is when from blue to purple this year,:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Well Thall I have tried to like them Combi and 101 both need small issues the combi is the handle and the 101 the dern drive I think puked too many defects not limited to caps!:rant:


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 23, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Well Thall I have tried to like them Combi and 101 both need small issues the combi is the handle and the 101 the dern drive I think puked too many defects not limited to caps!:rant:



Btw Tom I am through with stihl for good bro.


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 23, 2010)

Stihl blows


----------



## THALL10326 (Dec 23, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Btw Tom I am through with stihl for good bro.



Well thats a helluva howdy dooty. When I got rid of that 372 oil Valdez leaker with the defective crankcase I turned around and bought another Husky, a 346. I didn't hold it againist them. 

Anyway Rope I wish I could feel bad about it but I can't. I offered to repair that 200T yours for free but you rather be stubborn about it, oh well the ole saying is ya can't help those that won't help theirselves. That being the case its all good.

Reminds me Rope since you aren't going to get that 200T repaired and your just gonna let sit and collect dust you should give it to someone who could get some use out of it, not me mind ya, mine runs fine, but someone on the board. Is Christmas time ya know. I gave one away the other day a arboritst finally wore out after 8 years on the truck. The guy was tickled silly to get a project saw and the arborist was tickled to pay full list for a new one. Spread the joy Rope, Merry Christmas ole buddy..


----------



## belgian (Dec 23, 2010)

Did someone mention that ugly word "free" again....I'll be dayuuuuum. Rope, I am your huckleberry


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 23, 2010)

Lol it will get put back into shape and sold when I ever get time.


----------



## banshee67 (Dec 23, 2010)




----------



## Trigger-Time (Dec 23, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Lol it will get put back into shape and sold when I ever get time.




I think your just lazy like me, if we have enough time to be on AS.
Then you have the time to work on the best little (MS200T) saw ever made!




TT


----------



## sawinredneck (Dec 23, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> They are over priced, IMHO. $600 for a 35cc saw is rediculous. But they have the corner on the market and can get away with it.





blsnelling said:


> I've heard guys refer to them as their "money maker". That reputation, earned by it's power and reliability, is why they sell for what they do.



Gotta pick on you Brad, you did step in it this time!
Now what saw is somewhat comparable? The Husky 335/338, right? Now you are a man that mods saws, so what would it cost to mod one of these to run with a 200t? Even a Dolmar or Echo? With the price of the saw and the price to mod it, what's more expensive now?
Also, have you ever modded a 200t?
I know several that have, but at a GREAT cost and little gain, unless they went plumb stupid and made a saw for nothing but show and short runs of go! As in a two piece head and a pipe. Play with one some time if you have the guts! I sure know I don't! I don't even like cleaning the carb on the finicky damn thing!

Now I own both, a 200t and 192t, yes, the 200 is easily twice the saw! I even did a muffler mod on the 192 and it still won't even compare! The 192 died on me one day in a tree, would only run at full throttle. Really pissed me off having to come down, jack with the saw then finally grab another and climb back up the tree to finish the job! I've rebuilt the carb, now it has now fire! It's sat on a shelf in the garage for the last three years and can rot there for all I care!
I had a lot of overtime a bonus and won the monthly drawing for perfect attendance, so my work paid for my 200 before they laid me off. But I did two jobs one Saturday, either one paid for that saw, and that was before I got laid off!
Now if someone would make a saw with 3/4 the hp, without that stupid damn carb that cracks and plugs up, I'd probably pay the same price for it! Yes, they are that good!


----------



## logbutcher (Dec 23, 2010)

Girls, girls. enough panty pulling. 

Now the *009L*............................


----------



## THALL10326 (Dec 23, 2010)

belgian said:


> Did someone mention that ugly word "free" again....I'll be dayuuuuum. Rope, I am your huckleberry



Only because it gets him right where I want him, see Belgian he's afraid to send me that saw, I might find out it wasn't the saw or maybe whatever is wrong with it is minor, one thing for certain, he's not gonna let me get my hands on it, he won't have anything to groan about,LOLOL

I worked for a man one time, he's long gone now. He walked up to me one day while I was cutting some metal and looked at me all mean. I glanced up at him. He goes let me tell you something, if I'm not b-tching I'm not happy. I go okkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk. I miss that old guy, he was the nicest guy ya ever want to meet, once you got to know him that is. If he was groweling we had fun days, if he was real quiet we all knew in the shop not to mess with him. Poor ole guy took a shower one evening, went to his bedroom for a change of clothes and fell over on the bed dead, massive heart attack. I bet it really ticked him off so he went away happy, good for him,


----------



## Trigger-Time (Dec 23, 2010)

Trigger-Time said:


> Thats how you tore up the MS200T wasn't it.
> You just couldn't stand how much better it was than Huskys little saw.
> 
> I know it does run better than 335XP as I bought one new
> ...



Just In case you missed it Rope 335XP, this is your color, is it not?
The 2, 335XP's we had/have are the hardest starting saws 
I have ever had the misfortune of ever not just owing but using also. 
Got tired of taking them back to dealer
and him saying "it's their nature Husky needs to fix that" 

I fixed mine and so did Dad, we both have MS200T's now.


Kidding.....it's going to ebay if I can get it running!



TT


----------



## pgg (Dec 23, 2010)

200T's and 020T's are still the two best top-handle saws you can buy, that's all there is to it. The two or three people here who claim otherwise are dreamers talking nonsense. Also the 192T is only half the saw, no bloody comparison. The 192T's are just weak and soggy and anemic with cheapo engine components when it comes to serious stuff. Though they're great for casual non-pro stuff, best feature being their feather-like weight. The Husky's - that's the XPT models, they're a step below the 200/020T's on quality, lot's of little things in their build you'll notice if you've stripped both types to bare-bones enough times. The XPT's still have a damn good engine and good power, but you need to be mechanically-minded to mod them to get rid of their flaws. I wouldn't recommend the XPT's to the average Joe Blow over the 200T. For lighter pruning work on smaller stuff I prefer mildly modded XPT's to 200T's because of their balance weight agility and way more comfortable handle, they'll match the 200T performance with a bit of dremelling on the outlet and a bit of widening at the carb boot and intake, but you can't really get at their intake port in the cylinder to widen it though. Straight from the shop floor the 200T is a superior saw all-round.. Think ya got it tough over there? Try $1700 new for the 200T like they are down here then come crying "rip-off" hehehe


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 23, 2010)

sawinredneck said:


> Gotta pick on you Brad, you did step in it this time!
> Now what saw is somewhat comparable? The Husky 335/338, right? Now you are a man that mods saws, so what would it cost to mod one of these to run with a 200t? Even a Dolmar or Echo? With the price of the saw and the price to mod it, what's more expensive now?
> Also, have you ever modded a 200t?
> I know several that have, but at a GREAT cost and little gain, unless they went plumb stupid and made a saw for nothing but show and short runs of go! As in a two piece head and a pipe. Play with one some time if you have the guts! I sure know I don't! I don't even like cleaning the carb on the finicky damn thing!



Stepped in what? Me thinks you've done had a few to drink. I guess you should go back and read my posts. Yes, I've ported a 200T, and I also told you I haven't ported any other tophandle saws. I was less than impressed with the porting results on the 200T, and will not port them for anyone else. BTW, they're a piece of cake to work on, not hard at all. The only other top handle I've had was a Redmax 3500. I modded the muffler, sold it to a tree guy, and the loved it. And they used 200Ts too. They were quite impressed with it.


----------



## leeave96 (Dec 23, 2010)

I have never understood the price for the MS200 and MS200T. I thought I'd like to have one, but found the price a road block. You could buy larger pro model Stihls for less $$$'s or mulitple lesser saws for the price of the MS200's.

I'd rather plunk less money down on an Echo top handle saw anyday than the overpriced MS200 type saws. The price on the MS200's are out of wack! It is the only reason the one on my dealer's shelf gathers the most dust.

Bill


----------



## tomtrees58 (Dec 23, 2010)

man dont even go thear the 335 xpt are junk thats it had 5 of them you no the oilers


----------



## bcorradi (Dec 23, 2010)

Rope - if your looking for a replacement 335 I'm sure you can find one cheap. I've gotten about 3 of them in boxes from big lots of saws I've bought from dealers. All of them were like new and I believe all of them had their original bars. From my experience, and what I've heard from others, I'd put them in the same class as the Stihl 019T a total POS.


----------



## sawinredneck (Dec 23, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Stepped in what? Me thinks you've done had a few to drink. I guess you should go back and read my posts. Yes, I've ported a 200T, and I also told you I haven't ported any other tophandle saws. I was less than impressed with the porting results on the 200T, and will not port them for anyone else. BTW, they're a piece of cake to work on, not hard at all. The only other top handle I've had was a Redmax 3500. I modded the muffler, sold it to a tree guy, and the loved it. And they used 200Ts too. They were quite impressed with it.



WOW! Holy tired old cheap shot there Bradman! Glad you didn't have to think to hard on that one!

The majority of that post was in jest. Yes, you "stepped in it" by originally saying the 200t was overpriced. I mearly was asking what it would cost to build something comparable to a 200t. I personally think it would be more expensive to buy and have it built to compare with an unmodded 200. That was my point.
I'm glad you ported one and came to the same conclusions, it's VERY difficult to make gains over what the factory has proven over the years. Be nice if they'd put that effort into all the saws then we wouldn't have to pay someone to run like it should. But no, I'd never read you had ported one.
Once I learned the tricks on getting the carb in an out, do it five times and you learn, it's not bad. But I've no real desire to go deeper than that!
Relax a little Brad, I was just asking some questions!


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 23, 2010)

Sorry I took you wrong. And I wasn't implying you should read all of my posts, lol. I was talking about a post earlier in this thread. My point with porting the 200T, is that they don't leave you anything to work with, not that it's maxed out for a 35cc saw. There's just nothing really there to work with in skirt width and ring end locations. I've ported several 35-40cc chainsaws that will cut circles around a 200T. But stock for stock, they're great running little saws. And we all know, that's how the majority of users run their saws. That's just not my perspective though.


----------



## sawinredneck (Dec 23, 2010)

YUP! We are on the same page now!

So for giggles, say you were to port a 338, what would that cost, just a ballpark guesstamate? What would you REALISTICALLY think you could make in gains, hard to do I know since you haven't done one. But 15-20% you think?
Maybe someone can chime in with the price of the 335 or 338, which ever is the better one, and I'll look up the stock specs and we can see what the gains would total vs. the cost?
I'm genuinely curious about this. Might even have to get me a Husky top handle to port and find out.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 23, 2010)

sawinredneck said:


> YUP! We are on the same page now!
> 
> So for giggles, say you were to port a 338, what would that cost, just a ballpark guesstamate? What would you REALISTICALLY think you could make in gains, hard to do I know since you haven't done one. But 15-20% you think?
> Maybe someone can chime in with the price of the 335 or 338, which ever is the better one, and I'll look up the stock specs and we can see what the gains would total vs. the cost?
> I'm genuinely curious about this. Might even have to get me a Husky top handle to port and find out.



There's no way I can answer that until I try. If it's as limited as the 200T, then no. However, Husky's are typically much more mod friendly. If you want to do one, and it doesn't gain as expected, you don't owe me anything.


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 23, 2010)

None of the in-house saw builders we had here years ago had any luck with the 335 or the 338. 

We had three 335s when I ran a ROW crew for DOT. They were junk. No power, hard starting, crappy filtration- and that's when they were brand new. We eeked about three months out of them and then traded them in on Echos. We got about 18 months out of the Echos.


----------



## Tzed250 (Dec 23, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Sorry I took you wrong. And I wasn't implying you should read all of my posts, lol. I was talking about a post earlier in this thread. My point with porting the 200T, is that they don't leave you anything to work with, not that it's maxed out for a 35cc saw. There's just nothing really there to work with in skirt width and ring end locations. * I've ported several 35-40cc chainsaws that will cut circles around a 200T. * But stock for stock, they're great running little saws. And we all know, that's how the majority of users run their saws. That's just not my perspective though.



Of all those saws that will run circles around the 200T, which ones have you had hanging from a tree saddle all day long???


.


----------



## sawinredneck (Dec 23, 2010)

I feel so much better knowing that

I may have to put the word out for a blown up one, just to have a look at. But yes, Husky normally gives you something to work with.


----------



## Trigger-Time (Dec 23, 2010)

Come on guys, lay off the 335XPT until I get dad's going again and SOLD!!! 




TT


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 23, 2010)

Trigger-Time said:


> Come on guys, lay off the 335XPT until I get dad's going again and SOLD!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No worries, there's plenty of guys on e-bay who will pay top dollar for it.


----------



## sawinredneck (Dec 23, 2010)

Sorry TT, not trying to bash it at all!


----------



## bcorradi (Dec 23, 2010)

JJ - I know RbTree (Roger) had some 335's and seemed to like him, but I can honestly say I haven't seen many others that thought too much of them. Do you know if any of his were ported?


----------



## sawinredneck (Dec 23, 2010)

I don't think he ported any of them, but yes he loves them.
Most people that run them seem to like them, but as mentioned, the oilers seem to go fast. Cheap enough to fix, but a PITA from what I understand!


----------



## Trigger-Time (Dec 23, 2010)

Jacob J. said:


> No worries, there's plenty of guys on e-bay who will pay top dollar for it.





sawinredneck said:


> Sorry TT, not trying to bash it at all!




Don't bother me at all, if hadn't been so worried about lossing a few
dollars I would have *BASHED* my 335 to bits............with a BFH :chainsawguy:



TT


----------



## bcorradi (Dec 23, 2010)

Ok - I know Lakeside used to work on his saws from time to time and cussed a bit when he had to play with his 335's. 

All of the ones I've ever had in my possession came torn apart in a box so I just sent them down the road in the same condition. I ended up sending one to Gasoline, but I think he ended up giving it to someone else.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 23, 2010)

Tzed250 said:


> Of all those saws that will run circles around the 200T, which ones have you had hanging from a tree saddle all day long???
> 
> 
> .



What does that have to do with this discussion? Why do you so often have to resort to personal attacks in a discusion to make your point? Then you turn around and behave yourself for a while, then you're back at the attachs again? Are you drunk, bi-polar, or what?


----------



## blackoak (Dec 23, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> What does that have to do with this discussion? Why do you so often have to resort to personal attacks in a discusion to make your point? Then you turn around and behave yourself for a while, then you're back at the attachs again? Are you drunk, bi-polar, or what?


I really think what he's trying to say is that there's a hell of a difference between cutting cookies in front of a camera with a saw than putting 10 hours a day every day 120 feet up making a living with one. At least that's what I getting. And speaking of personal attacks, drunk, bi-polar,,, Geeez It sounds like to me that you have been hitting the eggnog a little early.


----------



## sawinredneck (Dec 23, 2010)

I got the same thing from that blackoak. I've run a 192t in a tree, give the 200 any day! The day my 192 died I had to drag my 350 back up with me. Not all that heavy of a saw, but hanging off a belt, it sucks! Then trying to position and cut with the bigger saw, when you don't need it to start with, really sucks!
I give mad props to those guys that climb with 460 and bigger saws, better men than me!


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 23, 2010)

bcorradi said:


> JJ - I know RbTree (Roger) had some 335's and seemed to like him, but I can honestly say I haven't seen many others that thought too much of them. Do you know if any of his were ported?



Roger had some ported 335s and 338s if I remember correctly. He had a 338 that I believe was done by Ed that was an ok runner, but it had the usual 33* series oiler problems, muffler falling off, etc. Of course he'd be the best one to ask about that. 

The 335s we had we couldn't keep the mufflers on and the oilers kept crapping out. We finally ended up with home-made air filters and making a brace to keep the mufflers on. The whole saw was pretty much shot after 3 months of 28-30 hours a week on ROW work. Most of it was out of a bucket. The Echos lasted way, way longer.


----------



## Tzed250 (Dec 24, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> What does that have to do with this discussion? Why do you so often have to resort to personal attacks in a discusion to make your point? Then you turn around and behave yourself for a while, then you're back at the attachs again? Are you drunk, bi-polar, or what?





I didn't make a personal attack, but you sure did. Behave myself? I'm just me. When I read BS I call it. What I said had everything to do with this discussion, and is the same thing that all the others in this thread are trying to tell you. You have never climbed professionally, so you have no idea what it is like to use a chainsaw in a tree. The only thing you have ever done with a top handle saw is play. It ain't playtime up in a removal when the performance of the saw has everything to do with how easy or hard a job will be. You compared the 200T to other saws its size, but you never answered the question about how long you had spent with one hanging from your saddle. Do you even have a saddle? Doubt it. I'm willing to bet those other saws weren't top handle saws. If they weren't then comparing them to the 200T is like comparing an apple to an orange. It doesn't make sense. You can think the 200T is overpriced all you want. The majority of the members that have posted in this thread that have proffesional experience with the 200T have told you they see a reasonable cost for the best damn top handle saw in the world. 

On another note. It seems to me that you like to operate above your pay grade quite a bit. As far as I know you do not hold the title of PhD. or MD. So stick to what you know. This isn't the first time you have tried your little armchair psychoanalyst crap with either me or other members. Your arrogance is what hangs your a$$ out to dry a lot of the time, and it shows here. You have facts? Post them. If you want to go applying labels and slinging poop then I'm game for that too. 

Ball's back in your court buddy ol' pal...


.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 24, 2010)

Tzed250 said:


> I didn't make a personal attack, but you sure did. Behave myself? I'm just me. When I read BS I call it. What I said had everything to do with this discussion, and is the same thing that all the others in this thread are trying to tell you. You have never climbed professionally, so you have no idea what it is like to use a chainsaw in a tree. The only thing you have ever done with a top handle saw is play. It ain't playtime up in a removal when the performance of the saw has everything to do with how easy or hard a job will be. You compared the 200T to other saws its size, but you never answered the question about how long you had spent with one hanging from your saddle. Do you even have a saddle? Doubt it. I'm willing to bet those other saws weren't top handle saws. If they weren't then comparing them to the 200T is like comparing an apple to an orange. It doesn't make sense. You can think the 200T is overpriced all you want. The majority of the members that have posted in this thread that have proffesional experience with the 200T have told you they see a reasonable cost for the best damn top handle saw in the world.
> 
> On another note. It seems to me that you like to operate above your pay grade quite a bit. As far as I know you do not hold the title of PhD. or MD. So stick to what you know. This isn't the first time you have tried your little armchair psychoanalyst crap with either me or other members. Your arrogance is what hangs your a$$ out to dry a lot of the time, and it shows here. You have facts? Post them. If you want to go applying labels and slinging poop then I'm game for that too.
> 
> ...



TZed, I'm not interested in a verbal battle with you. Of course I don't own a saddle, and have never topped a tree with a chainsaw. But that doesn't prevent me from having an oppinion that the 200T is overpriced. However, even though I believe it's overpriced, I still believe it's best in class. I never denied that. The difference between me an you, is that you choose to discredit me and my opinion in order to support yours.


----------



## pgg (Dec 24, 2010)

335's are a saw that need various annoying little flaws fixed to get them running 100%, can't be bothered describing what needs doing to them, but can assure you they're awesome performing little pro-grade hot-rods that last for years once they've been sorted, though they can still mis-behave and throw tantrums now and again, similar to a highly-strung female that needs lots of attention otherwise she'll go all sulky on ya. Cracks me up hearing how people claim the oilers "don't work" LOL any oiler problems on them are a simple 2-minute permanent fix. Have yet to see any dealer who would know Jack about getting a 335 to run properly, so beware if you're not into DIY fixes, best stay away from them and get the 200T if not mechanically inclined. Here's a vid of 335 and 200T side by side. The husky and the stihl in this vid have both done thousands and thousands of hours between them, so excuse the smoke... 


PS the red saw is a Solo 636, 


<iframe title="YouTube video player" class="youtube-player" type="text/html" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/vN4IEUYxlL8" frameborder="0"></iframe>


----------



## belgian (Dec 24, 2010)

THALL10326 said:


> Only because it gets him right where I want him, see Belgian he's afraid to send me that saw, I might find out it wasn't the saw or maybe whatever is wrong with it is minor, one thing for certain, he's not gonna let me get my hands on it, he won't have anything to groan about,LOLOL




Awwwwwwww Mr Hall, don't be to harsh now on ole Rope.....Some souls can't be saved !!!

Every tree worker I know over here swears by his 200T....nuff said, nexxxxxxt !


----------



## teacherman (Dec 24, 2010)

Once you get one of those new carbs on it, it is a bulletproof, reliable, well-balanced little screamer. The newer ones don't have the carb problem, I hear. 
I've had one up in a tree (using my rock climbing harness LOL), and to me it is almost more powerful than I'd like for lopping off small stuff one-handed. But I used mine on 15" dry oak (on the ground) for about five cuts, and the little beast ate it up. Some things are not reflected in cookie-cutting numbers.

200T for me. Mine was 350 on the bay a few years ago, used very little. New carb and it will last me a while, I think.


----------



## Tzed250 (Dec 24, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> TZed, I'm not interested in a verbal battle with you. Of course I don't own a saddle, and have never topped a tree with a chainsaw. But that doesn't prevent me from having an oppinion that the 200T is overpriced. However, even though I believe it's overpriced, I still believe it's best in class. I never denied that. The difference between me an you, is that you choose to discredit me and my opinion in order to support yours.



Blsnelling, the only thing that I did was point out that in the case of the MS200T you were not in a position to render an expert opinion. You mentioned that you liked your MS200 because it was light. In case you hadn't noticed, weight reduction costs money. Go to a bicycle shop and notice the inverse relationship between weight and cost. 

Why did you buy a new camera? Did you not already have a DSLR? You could have bought a G12 and saved a lot of money. I wonder what the average working class guys opinion is of a $1500 DSLR body? Oh, hold on, I should know that you are going to come back and say you want to shoot 1080p video with interchangeable lenses, have more MP, so on and so forth. That purchase was worth it to you. For many it is a ridiculous waste of money. 

The thing of it is, you admit that the saw is best in class. Stihl obviously sells enough of them at the MSRP to reinforce a proper analysis of the price point. To you it may be overpriced, but to the target consumer group of professional arborists it is worth every darn dime. 

BTW....Merry Christmas!!!
.


----------



## THALL10326 (Dec 24, 2010)

belgian said:


> Awwwwwwww Mr Hall, don't be to harsh now on ole Rope.....Some souls can't be saved !!!
> 
> Every tree worker I know over here swears by his 200T....nuff said, nexxxxxxt !




No fear brother Belgian. Rope is ok in my book and I'm sure he knows I'm just yanking his ole chain alittle bit. He's a bonified Husky man, no wonder he's a miserable ole coot,LOLOL, (teasing)

Around here its the same, all the tree outfits, no matter what brand ground saw they have, though its 99.9% all Stihl here, all have the 200T for topping. Far as pricing goes never really had any complaints over it at the rack, they just get it and go on. I don't cut em any slack for I know that saw will make them many thousands of dollars in a hurry.

Lets clear the air on this little saw. The 200T had many carbs over its lifespan, many carb changes due to EPA and many due to problems. That was about the only big issue that was common with it. The arborists didn't mind as long as you could fix it fast. The last version carb its been using seems to finally have resolved the carb issues altogether. Brad pointed out the buffers on that saw and thats true, they do take a beating, they need to be replaced before they break. When the handle assembly starts feeling all spongy its time to put new buffers in. If not you risk stretching the on/off wire in the front under the handle till it brakes leaving the on/off switch not working. I've seen a few where all the buffers are completely shot and the carb manifold rips from over stretching. These things are the fault of the user due no maintaince what so ever, use it till it breaks attitude. Those are about the extent of issues I've come across with the 200T over the years. I've sold many 200T's. The ones with the latest carbs have been trouble free 100%. Ole Rope may have got a lemon but one bad apple doesn't spoil the whole basket when it comes to the 200T, it is the preferred top handle saw regardless of what it cost, it owns the top handle market. Its one saw Stihl really hates to have to do away with because its following is huge, not just in the USA but the world over...


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 24, 2010)

pgg said:


> 335's are a saw that need various annoying little flaws fixed to get them running 100%, can't be bothered describing what needs doing to them, but can assure you they're awesome performing little pro-grade hot-rods that last for years once they've been sorted, though they can still mis-behave and throw tantrums now and again, similar to a highly-strung female that needs lots of attention otherwise she'll go all sulky on ya. Cracks me up hearing how people claim the oilers "don't work" LOL any oiler problems on them are a simple 2-minute permanent fix. Have yet to see any dealer who would know Jack about getting a 335 to run properly, so beware if you're not into DIY fixes, best stay away from them and get the 200T if not mechanically inclined. Here's a vid of 335 and 200T side by side. The husky and the stihl in this vid have both done thousands and thousands of hours between them, so excuse the smoke...
> 
> 
> PS the red saw is a Solo 636,
> ...



And thats it I did not for the life of me see a four hundred dollar difference.


----------



## THALL10326 (Dec 24, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> And thats it I did not for the life of me see a four hundred dollar difference.



" so beware if you're not into DIY fixes, best stay away from them and get the 200T if not mechanically inclined. Here's a vid of 335 and 200T side by side"

Always read the fine print Rope,LOLOLOLOL


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 24, 2010)

THALL10326 said:


> " so beware if you're not into DIY fixes, best stay away from them and get the 200T if not mechanically inclined. Here's a vid of 335 and 200T side by side"
> 
> Always read the fine print Rope,LOLOLOLOL



Well now Tom my 335 was two years old before smashing and never had a problem with it.
200 plus change. My 200 t was over 6 bills needs work at eight months Read the fine print Tom.


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 24, 2010)

I would think three new 335 far superior to one 200T


----------



## Zombiechopper (Dec 24, 2010)

338XPT costs MORE here roperoo. About 40 bucks extra to get a lesser machine in Canada


----------



## THALL10326 (Dec 24, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Well now Tom my 335 was two years old before smashing and never had a problem with it.
> 200 plus change. My 200 t was over 6 bills needs work at eight months Read the fine print Tom.



My 372 was a POS brand new out the box Rope so whats your point, am I to be like you and say all 372's are junk, hmmmmmmmmmmmmm,LOL

Take note you didn't offer to fix it for me either, shames on ya,:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

Thats large print(hehe)

Merry Christman Rope, what did you buy me, remember I like two tone gifts, not solid, when will that 200 of yours be arriving for the doctor to get into. You know tant no one else gonna step up for ya so send me that saw Rope, consider it a Christmas cheer from me to you. I'll be waiting by the mailbox,


----------



## jus2fat (Dec 24, 2010)

Jesus Gawd Rope....just send the freakin' saw to Thall to fix...for FREE!!
I really respect you and you have answered some of my past questions...

But this has really come to a "mutually advantageous situation"..send the saw!!

I have full faith Tom will fix it and not gloat or try to embarrass you.
You know he's a "straight-up" guy and will do you right.

Why not just send the saw...get it fixed.. and end this 200t debacle??

J2F


----------



## Freehand (Dec 24, 2010)

The large print givith, and the small print taketh away.......


----------



## Freehand (Dec 24, 2010)

jus2fat said:


> Jesus Gawd Rope....just send the freakin' saw to Thall to fix...for FREE!!
> I really respect you and you have answered some of my past questions...
> 
> But this has really come to a "mutually advantageous situation"..send the saw!!
> ...



Tommy not gloat?Surely you jest.


----------



## sawinredneck (Dec 24, 2010)

Not much at least:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Yoopermike (Dec 24, 2010)

banshee67 said:


> another question that would go well in this thread;
> 
> why do so many people have a grudge against Stihl®™ ?
> 
> ...



nothing wrong with a stihl, I did one a stihl once and worked for a stihl dealer, its just personal preference and whether er not you had a bad experience with a dealer ie.. I had my 026.. brought it in for repair and the dealer just wanted me to buy another saw and would not touch my saw I had and all he could say was "this saw has more power" trying to get me to buy that new saw but he could NOT tell me off hand what the specs were nor would he sell me the saw without the pos safety chain. I walked out and went to the husky dealer. the would not only fix my Stihl for me the WOMAN behind the desk came out and answered all my q's about the saw and showed me a few things about them and knew all the specs' off hand not to mention NO SAFETY CHAIN!! ... I was so impresses with the customer service (let alone a husky dealer fixing my stihl) that I had a new love affair with husqvarna and never looked back, not to mention that the husky was a bit cheaper . and 2nd its more like a Ford vs Chevy thing, btw I prefer Dodge!!! but really I dont hold it against stihl to have a ####ty dealer they are a good saw (#### I said it) but im husky through and through! (and yes I got rid of the stihl) not to mention that the husky seems to have a better feel to me .


----------



## jus2fat (Dec 24, 2010)

freehandslabber said:


> Tommy not gloat?Surely you jest.



I agree he may well gloat personally...but I don't believe he would do it public.
If it were me...I would just take satisfaction in simply getting Rope's saw fixed.
Tom plays "the role" sometimes but I've never read him do it "vendetta" style.

J2F


----------



## youngs24 (Dec 24, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> I modified quite a few small saws looking for the most power for the weight. The ONLY reason I have a MS200 is because it's only about 7.5 lbs. There are a lot of 9-9.5 lbs saws in the 40cc range that will blow the 200 away in power in modded form. Porting didn't do much for the 200, but it did a whole lot for most of the others. I've been asked about porting 200s and won't do it. It's not worth your money. I've not ported any other top handle saws. It would be interesting to see how some of the others would respond. So what am I trying to say? In modded form, the 200 is not impressive in the power department. The only thing it has the others don't is the super light weight. Even a cheapie Ryobi/Redmax 400 will blow it away.
> 
> I keep a few 200Ts running for a local tree service. I'm always replacing AV mounts on them. That sometimes takes the intake elbow with it. That and the constant carb issues. Those seem to be their only two real issues. They pull the muffler screen and I won't do anything else to them. It's just not worth their money for any other mods.





IMO if you run a 200 in stock form against any stock saw in its class it will out perform and out last any other saw on the market and will always crank when you are up in a tree an really depending on it. Now on to a modded saw you might be right Brad a modded saw will probly smoke it but not for long when it has no durability in it when you modd it!!!! 
Hell if it's anything other than a stihl 200 it didn't have durabilty to start with so there's no way it will have durability when you get done with it!!! Later Troy!


----------



## Trigger-Time (Dec 24, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> I would think three new 335 far superior to one 200T



I know for sure 2 335's where not, my MS180 has been a heck of lot better 
saw than our 2 335's ever where.




TT


----------



## youngs24 (Dec 24, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Stepped in what? Me thinks you've done had a few to drink. I guess you should go back and read my posts. Yes, I've ported a 200T, and I also told you I haven't ported any other tophandle saws. I was less than impressed with the porting results on the 200T, and will not port them for anyone else. BTW, they're a piece of cake to work on, not hard at all. The only other top handle I've had was a Redmax 3500. I modded the muffler, sold it to a tree guy, and the loved it. And they used 200Ts too. They were quite impressed with it.



Why is it you was less than impressed?? Is it becauce it fell off more than you are use to when porting a saw? Later Troy


----------



## youngs24 (Dec 24, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> What does that have to do with this discussion? Why do you so often have to resort to personal attacks in a discusion to make your point? Then you turn around and behave yourself for a while, then you're back at the attachs again? Are you drunk, bi-polar, or what?



IT'S REALLY SIMPLE BRAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just answer the questions this is a FORUMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!! Later Troy


----------



## youngs24 (Dec 24, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> But that doesn't prevent me from having an oppinion that the 200T is overpriced.
> 
> 
> Yeap an my opion on you porting saws are over priced if you get more than a 75.00 because thats all a muffler modd is worth IMO and porting on a worksaw is a joke!!!! Doe you really get that much more production out of a modded saw i don't think so! Later Troy


----------



## Yoopermike (Dec 24, 2010)

youngs24 said:


> IMO if you run a 200 in stock form against any stock saw in its class it will out perform and out last any other saw on the market and will always crank when you are up in a tree an really depending on it. Now on to a modded saw you might be right Brad a modded saw will probly smoke it but not for long when it has no durability in it when you modd it!!!!
> Hell if it's anything other than a stihl 200 it didn't have durabilty to start with so there's no way it will have durability when you get done with it!!! Later Troy!



Most modded saws do run longer as they take out the restrictions in the saw and make it run much cooler and un restricted, especially the new saws with all the epa reg's. ( as long as the person doing the mod knows what they are doing)


----------



## MCW (Dec 24, 2010)

youngs24 said:


> Now on to a modded saw you might be right Brad a modded saw will probly smoke it but not for long when it has no durability in it when you modd it!!!!



How does modding a saw properly lower it's durability? Detailed answer please...



youngs24 said:


> Yeap an my opion on you porting saws are over priced if you get more than a 75.00 because thats all a muffler modd is worth IMO and porting on a worksaw is a joke!!!! Doe you really get that much more production out of a modded saw i don't think so! Later Troy



Are you experienced enough in sustained felling to comment on modded saws? Modding a 200T may not increase production but I can assure you it can on other saws. You're pretty new here by the looks of it but I can assure you on a 7,800 odd tree felling job I did that a ported saw increased productivity by around 15-20%. Trees per hour, day, and overall were recorded, fuel usage was recorded etc etc. There are many people running modded saws in the timber industry.


----------



## sawinredneck (Dec 24, 2010)

youngs24 said:


> blsnelling said:
> 
> 
> > But that doesn't prevent me from having an oppinion that the 200T is overpriced.
> ...


----------



## MCW (Dec 24, 2010)

sawinredneck said:


> If you look, he's been around since '07, longer than you, just doesn't seem to say a whole lot most times.



Not necessarily around, just registered at that time. I was around here reading stuff long before I registered.

But agree with your production statement. Modded saws make a big difference.
The only two drawbacks I have seen with my modded saws are the increase in exhaust noise and increased fuel consumption. The extra fuel used is offset by the increase in cutting speed and the extra noise is offset by a good set of earmuffs on your helmet like Peltor.


----------



## demographic (Dec 24, 2010)

When another manufacturer produces a top handle climbers saw that's as good then perhaps the Stihl MS200 will come down in price, till then Stihl can and will keep the price up there.

If you have the best product out there then it would be insane to drop the price whilst its still selling well. 
That's just the same as Stihl is doing with the MS200, keeping the price up because they can.


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 24, 2010)

Trigger-Time said:


> I know for sure 2 335's where not, my MS180 has been a heck of lot better
> saw than our 2 335's ever where.
> 
> 
> ...



Well well my my the echo I had before the 335 was better than them all, go echo!


----------



## Trigger-Time (Dec 24, 2010)

Trigger-Time said:


> I know for sure 2 335's where not, my MS180 has been a heck of lot better
> saw than our 2 335's ever where.
> 
> 
> ...





ropensaddle said:


> Well well my my the echo I had before the 335 was better than them all, go echo!



Here's the little old MS180 with 16 inch .325 bar and semi-chisel chain
cutting seasoned White Oak, IMO not to bad for a 31.8cc home owner saw 

<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf" flashvars="file=http%3A%2F%2Fvid116.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fo27%2FTrigger-Time_photos%2FMovie%2FPICT0020.mp4">


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 24, 2010)

Trigger-Time said:


> Here's the little old MS180 with 16 inch .325 bar and semi-chisel chain
> cutting seasoned White Oak, IMO not to bad for a 31.8cc home owner saw
> 
> <embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf" flashvars="file=http%3A%2F%2Fvid116.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fo27%2FTrigger-Time_photos%2FMovie%2FPICT0020.mp4">



Well if it were not for the defective parts and gadgets. I guess what ropes saying a 6 to 7 hundred dollar saw looks like this!








Instead of this







:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## THALL10326 (Dec 24, 2010)

freehandslabber said:


> Tommy not gloat?Surely you jest.



I saw that too. I promise I won't gloat, I won't pester Rope, I will merely get his 200T up and running and back to him ASAP. Really thats all. Well ok, I might poke him in da ribs just a tad, not in public though, I'm not that mean. Well ok, maybe just a tad but all in good humor mind you,LOLOLOL

No seriously Rope is a working man, gotta respect him for that. That little saw let him down. Beings I sell those things I got no problem at all taking care of whatever is wrong with it. They aren't that hard to work on nor require alot time to figure out. I figure I'll have it up and running in less than a hour so its no big deal I'm offering ole Rope. 

Playing around on the net and having alittle fun is one thing, helping out a freind is something else and I consider Rope a freind of mine even if he is a bonified Husky low life, a solid orange evil doer, a slap in the face to us Stihl men, men of fine charactor and processing outstanding product knowledge I might add, yes be he is all those ugly things we at Stihl frown upon he's still a working man and for that alone I forgives him and respect him and will gladly help him out, what are friends for I always say,


----------



## indiansprings (Dec 24, 2010)

All I've had for years is an old worn out 009 Stihl, I don't climb, but we get up in the tractor bucket to trim limbs around the fields and it did the job for years.
My son picked up a 200T last winter and it has run flawlessly so far, he picked it up used, gave around 400.00 for it. It's a hell of an improvement over the 009, the meanest little top handle I've ever picked up. Is it worth the money?
If I made my living climbing and trimming you could bet I'd have one.


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 24, 2010)

THALL10326 said:


> I saw that too. I promise I won't gloat, I won't pester Rope, I will merely get his 200T up and running and back to him ASAP. Really thats all. Well ok, I might poke him in da ribs just a tad, not in public though, I'm not that mean. Well ok, maybe just a tad but all in good humor mind you,LOLOLOL
> 
> No seriously Rope is a working man, gotta respect him for that. That little saw let him down. Beings I sell those things I got no problem at all taking care of whatever is wrong with it. They aren't that hard to work on nor require alot time to figure out. I figure I'll have it up and running in less than a hour so its no big deal I'm offering ole Rope.
> 
> Playing around on the net and having alittle fun is one thing, helping out a freind is something else and I consider Rope a freind of mine even if he is a bonified Husky low life, a solid orange evil doer, a slap in the face to us Stihl men, men of fine charactor and processing outstanding product knowledge I might add, yes be he is all those ugly things we at Stihl frown upon he's still a working man and for that alone I forgives him and respect him and will gladly help him out, what are friends for I always say,



Lol Tom I sorta enjoy havin that broke down saw tell ya what bud it used to be I had more help when Manual was still here I sorta miss the fun of them days lol


----------



## THALL10326 (Dec 24, 2010)

Good looking saw there Rope.

This is all you need to go with it,






:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::chainsawguy::chainsawguy:


----------



## THALL10326 (Dec 24, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Lol Tom I sorta enjoy havin that broke down saw tell ya what bud it used to be I had more help when Manual was still here I sorta miss the fun of them days lol



Yeah I recall Manual, I use to like to fuss with him. He got in abit of a scobble over some saws and such with a few members on here. Don't know if he got banned or just never came back after all that fuss. He was fun, no match for ole Daddy here but fun. I use to talked to him on the phone and we'd have a good laff and then come right back in here and go at like cats and dogs, awww the good ole days. Woodie was another. Helluva nice guy on the phone but on this board it was war baby. See not everything is as it appears alot of times, its mostly all in fun,


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 24, 2010)

THALL10326 said:


> Good looking saw there Rope.
> 
> This is all you need to go with it,
> 
> ...



Tom keep the saw if I had the ship I would forget about this stuff


----------



## THALL10326 (Dec 24, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Tom keep the saw if I had the ship I would forget about this stuff



But Rope there's enough oil in that boat to keep that 372 going for at least a week or two,:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Trigger-Time (Dec 24, 2010)

THALL10326 said:


> Yeah I recall Manual, I use to like to fuss with him.




Unless he had me fooled, Manual would get down right mad at times.

And as far as bigger saws goes, don't think I will ever buy another new 
big saw again. I will spend it on other things that I can have fun with
and be worth more money later.

<a href="http://s116.photobucket.com/albums/o27/Trigger-Time_photos/?action=view&amp;current=PICT0008-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o27/Trigger-Time_photos/PICT0008-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>



TT


----------



## pgg (Dec 24, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Well well my my the echo I had before the 335 was better than them all, go echo!


 

Oh No!! It's reached the point now where Echos are being described as a worthy saw?

Sigh.. Such a pity.. it's Christmas day yet there's still people out there tripping over the edge of sanity and going completely loco! Rope ya need urgent psychiatric help fella, those delusions have gotten seriously out of control!


----------



## Yoopermike (Dec 24, 2010)

Trigger-Time said:


> Unless he had me fooled, Manual would get down right mad at times.
> 
> And as far as bigger saws goes, don't think I will ever buy another new
> big saw again. I will spend it on other things that I can have fun with
> ...



Id be getting to reloading those empty cases!!looks like about 2 lbs of h-110 powder and a #### ton of lead and toss in some cci primers and your good to go!! on 2nd thought those look like 44mag cases.. go for about 3lbs of powder and about 5-600 240grn jsp's and your stylin  or am i mistakin' its a 38? hard to tell in that pic


----------



## Trigger-Time (Dec 24, 2010)

Yoopermike said:


> Id be getting to reloading those empty cases!!looks like about 2 lbs of h-110 powder and a #### ton of lead and toss in some cci primers and your good to go!! on 2nd thought those look like 44mag cases.. go for about 3lbs of powder and about 5-600 240grn jsp's and your stylin  or am i mistakin' its a 38? hard to tell in that pic



It's a S&W model 18 K frame, 22lr, I shoot any were from 5000 to 20,000 rds per
year of 22lr. in pistols, revolvers and bolt action rifles. 
I have buckets full of spent 22lr brass. I also shoot a good bit
of center fire, pistol and shotgun. In 2006 I started stocking up on bullets and primers. 
Back then I could get 5,000 primers for $70, in center fire pistols
I shoot cast lead bullets, our club goes in and makes couple orders a year.
I would hate to try a guess how many 8lb kegs of power I have reloaded and shot.
We get them cheaper this way, not to long ago 9mm 115gr was $22 per 1000
and 45 cal 200gr SWC was $32 a 1000..........them days are gone!


----------



## indiansprings (Dec 24, 2010)

I have an 18k also, one sweet little pistol, everyone that see's it wants to buy it. Also have its twin the 15 .38 spec my father was issued back in 65.


----------



## Trigger-Time (Dec 24, 2010)

indiansprings said:


> I have an 18k also, one sweet little pistol, everyone that see's it wants to buy it. Also have its twin the 15 .38 spec my father was issued back in 65.



Yup, I have both 15 and 65, the 15 has TT &TH, I made a round butt out of the 65. Only one I have seen like it as they only came with SB.

=======================================
I re-read the post, 15 in 1965 

The 65 is same as 15 but made of SS



TT


----------



## Yoopermike (Dec 24, 2010)

Trigger-Time said:


> It's a S&W model 18 K frame, 22lr, I shoot any were from 5000 to 20,000 rds per
> year of 22lr. in pistols, revolvers and bolt action rifles.
> I have buckets full of spent 22lr brass. I also shoot a good bit
> of center fire, pistol and shotgun. In 2006 I started stocking up on bullets and primers.
> ...



go figure my eyes are that bad lol.. well atleast a .22 is alot cheaper 2 shoot that the other 2 mentioned. I reload quite a bit myself.. apparently I need glasses


----------



## Trigger-Time (Dec 24, 2010)

Yoopermike said:


> go figure my eyes are that bad lol.. well atleast a .22 is alot cheaper 2 shoot that the other 2 mentioned. I reload quite a bit myself.. apparently I need glasses




That must be why you have Husky saws.........you don't know a good saw when you see one :hmm3grin2orange:



I could not help myself 


*Merry Christmas*


----------



## Tzed250 (Dec 24, 2010)

.


I like .22s...




RS by zweitakt250, on Flickr


.


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 24, 2010)

Tzed250 said:


> .
> 
> 
> I like .22s...
> ...



:bringit: husky men are ready


<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Hcc2flpSuwQ?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Hcc2flpSuwQ?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## rickyrooster (Dec 24, 2010)

Well I guess so much for the reloading thought. lol Rick!


----------



## Tzed250 (Dec 24, 2010)

.

TT... I think you like wheelguns ...
.


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 24, 2010)

Tzed250 said:


> .
> 
> TT... I think you like wheelguns ...
> .



Lol nah husky men also like air support lol

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mJSk2Xc3Eq4?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mJSk2Xc3Eq4?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## youngs24 (Dec 24, 2010)

MCW said:


> How does modding a saw properly lower it's durability? Detailed answer please...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you experienced enough in sustained felling to comment on modded saws? Modding a 200T may not increase production but I can assure you it can on other saws. You're pretty new here by the looks of it but I can assure you on a 7,800 odd tree felling job I did that a ported saw increased productivity by around 15-20%. Trees per hour, day, and overall were recorded, fuel usage was recorded etc etc. There are many people running modded saws in the timber industry.



So you think a properly modded saw will have the same durabilty i don't think so thats like saying you are smarter than the manufacture. 

An do i have enough experience to comment why yes! it is a forum now isn't? 

Im mainly saying that if Brad charges more than 75.00 for his services its a joke all you need for any saw is a muffler modd that will do more good than any porting on a worksaw an that anything over 75.00 is to pricey!!!!!!!!!!!! Later Troy


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 25, 2010)

youngs24 said:


> all you need for any saw is a muffler modd that will do more good than any porting on a worksaw



I can't even come up with a good reply for that, lol. You're just showing your ignorance. Now I didn't say you're stupid,you just obviously don't have a clue what you're talking about:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blackoak (Dec 25, 2010)

youngs24 said:


> all you need for any saw is a muffler modd that will do more good than any porting on a worksaw an that anything over 75.00 is to pricey!!!!!!!!!!!! Later Troy


It's evident you have never ran a properly ported work saw. Stick around, you might learn something.


----------



## youngs24 (Dec 25, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> I can't even come up with a good reply for that, lol. You're just showing your ignorance. Now I didn't say you're stupid,you just obviously don't have a clue what you're talking about:hmm3grin2orange:



Well i might be ignorant and i might be stupid but one things for sure im not as stupid and ingnorant as most of your customer's Brad letting you over charge for your service's and what it's worth LOL!!!!!!! You and other's say a port saw will in fact run cooler and perform better and last longer. Infact it might perform a little better but cooler not a chance!!!! I don't care how much you port a saw and the muffler it will still operate at the same tempure when adjusted properly. Tempure comes from the fuel mixture settings and has nothing to do with porting the richer the fuel mixture the cooler it will run the leaner the hotter it will run. When opening up the muffler yes it breath's better and in most cases you have to richen up the saw because you are letting the unburnt gas out of the exhaust and reliefs the back pressure so it makes the saw run lean and infact hotter at that point but once you richen the saw up its back to the same operating tempure. So MR NO IT ALL PLEASE INFACT JUST TELL ME HOW STUPID AND IGNORANT I AM!!!!!!!!!!!!! I will be waiting Thanks Troy


By the way if you think I'm wrong please explain in great detail how it runs cooler be ported i would really like to know!!!!!


----------



## MCW (Dec 25, 2010)

youngs24 said:


> So you think a properly modded saw will have the same durabilty i don't think so thats like saying you are smarter than the manufacture.
> 
> An do i have enough experience to comment why yes! it is a forum now isn't?
> 
> Im mainly saying that if Brad charges more than 75.00 for his services its a joke all you need for any saw is a muffler modd that will do more good than any porting on a worksaw an that anything over 75.00 is to pricey!!!!!!!!!!!! Later Troy



Smarter than the manufacturer? No.
Do we have more time to clean up cylinder ports etc to make a saw run better? Yes. Manufacturers do not have the time to do that on each saw they sell. Are you saying that modifying a car motor cannot gain power yet still be as reliable than a stock motor? You obviously have no idea of what goes on in a wood's ported saw. If you do please inform us all of what parts are weakened to make the saw less reliable and your reasoning.
Having the experience to comment, sure, but knowing what you're commenting about, well, um, no...

It is quite obvious you have never had the opportunity to run a ported saw next to a stock one with the ability to swap between modified and stock mufflers. If you had and still came to the conclusion you have then it's time for some prescribed medication.



youngs24 said:


> Well i might be ignorant and i might be stupid but one things for sure im not as stupid and ingnorant as most of your customer's Brad letting you over charge for your service's and what it's worth LOL!!!!!!! You and other's say a port saw will in fact run cooler and perform better and last longer. Infact it might perform a little better but cooler not a chance!!!! I don't care how much you port a saw and the muffler it will still operate at the same tempure when adjusted properly. Tempure comes from the fuel mixture settings and has nothing to do with porting the richer the fuel mixture the cooler it will run the leaner the hotter it will run. When opening up the muffler yes it breath's better and in most cases you have to richen up the saw because you are letting the unburnt gas out of the exhaust and reliefs the back pressure so it makes the saw run lean and infact hotter at that point but once you richen the saw up its back to the same operating tempure. So MR NO IT ALL PLEASE INFACT JUST TELL ME HOW STUPID AND IGNORANT I AM!!!!!!!!!!!!! I will be waiting Thanks Troy



I'd dearly love to have access to an infrared thermometer to show you you're full of sh*t. On an unmodified Dolmar 7900 muffler it is quite common to see hot spots that have burnt through the plating. You won't see this on a modified muffler. Mufflers are designed to create choke points to therefore slow down or "muffle" the sound. Those choke points create friction. If you ever studied physics you would realise friction creates heat. I know, it's probably a whole new concept for somebody such as yourself but checkout Google if you get stuck with that theory. In case you're wondering I didn't come up with that theory on friction creates heat either.
You also just called me stupid and ignorant as I have numerous saws ported by Brad. I can tell by your various spelling and grammer mistakes that you're no rocket scientist, far from it in fact. I also think you're starting to get just a bit too excited and overly defensive because a few of us have disagreed with you when obviously you know exactly what you're talking about. Probably didn't get that Barbie Doll you wanted for Christmas either, I mean I know if that happened to me I'd be angry too...


----------



## paccity (Dec 25, 2010)

MCW said:


> Smarter than the manufacturer? No.
> Do we have more time to clean up cylinder ports etc to make a saw run better? Yes. Manufacturers do not have the time to do that on each saw they sell. Are you saying that modifying a car motor cannot gain power yet still be as reliable than a stock motor? You obviously have no idea of what goes on in a wood's ported saw. If you do please inform us all of what parts are weakened to make the saw less reliable and your reasoning.
> Having the experience to comment, sure, but knowing what you're commenting about, well, um, no...
> 
> ...



 and how much would the saw cost if the manufacturer put the labor in to building it that way?


----------



## fishercat (Dec 25, 2010)

*I'm a die hard Husky guy.*

I will admit the MS 200t is the best climbing saw out there. Until you have used one,you won't understand. Plain and simple. If they were crap at $600,I would think that no one would buy them. Obviously,that is not the case. I just sold mine since it's slow this time of year and I'm busy moving. I will be buying the Husky 540xpt as soon as it comes out. If it doesn't run as good as the 200t or it's not out in the spring,I will be buying a new 200t.

I believe you get what you pay for.The price of the 200t is tough to swallow at first but once you pull the muffler screen and adjust the carb,you will realize $600 is a more than fair price.If you are not hanging from a rope in the tree or you are a bucket baby,I don't see the point in having one.On the ground,I'd rather have the 346xp. 

I only buy Stihl top handle chainsaws and pole saws. Nothing else.


----------



## youngs24 (Dec 25, 2010)

MCW said:


> Smarter than the manufacturer? No.
> Do we have more time to clean up cylinder ports etc to make a saw run better? Yes. Manufacturers do not have the time to do that on each saw they sell. Are you saying that modifying a car motor cannot gain power yet still be as reliable than a stock motor? You obviously have no idea of what goes on in a wood's ported saw. If you do please inform us all of what parts are weakened to make the saw less reliable and your reasoning.
> Having the experience to comment, sure, but knowing what you're commenting about, well, um, no...
> 
> ...



Haveing a infraded thermometer want tell you nothing you need a egt probe when the exhaust leaves the port is what makes the heat you adjust the fuel mixture to get a exhaust tempure of 900 degrees it will be rich and four strokeing lean the saw up to get around 1050to1100 degrees then it will run smoothly and perfectly but yet not to hot nor to clod so how does porting one change that fact PLEASE ANSWER can't wait and by the way i'm not mad about not getting Bardie i'm mad because i've been up all night drinking eggnog and apple brandy an so drunk i can't make LOVE to my blow up Doll!!!!! but at least i still know what im talking about when im sober and drunk LOL!!! Later Troy


----------



## oscar4883 (Dec 25, 2010)

youngs24 said:


> Im mainly saying that if Brad charges more than 75.00 for his services its a joke all you need for any saw is a muffler modd that will do more good than any porting on a worksaw an that anything over 75.00 is to pricey!!!!!!!!!!!! Later Troy



Why muffler modify a saw? Doesn't come from the factory that way. I am not a fan a Brads any more than I am a fan of members in general here, but, I can imagine that the man has several hours in porting a saw. What is a skilled trade worth? I would say that even $75hr. is not outrageous. My own opinion on a ported 200t is that I would not want one. They see very hard use and it would seem to me to put a ton of stress on such a small saw that already is close to peak performance. That being said, on a larger saw I don't see a problem at all. IMO a heavier platform can definately withstand the modifications. The fact that ported saws can be used for work has been proven by many guys out west, and down under lol, who run them to make a living. And logging, to me, is the environment where a saw would get worked the most. Not like tree work where several saws are going to be used over the course of a job. Now a modded 200 may be great for certain pruning applications, I wouldn't know for sure about that, but in small bursts it may be the ticket for the people who do that work. Now for general tree work, better time gains are going to come from improving your general work techniques. Sorry for the slightly rambling post.
Later John


----------



## angelo c (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Porting Christmas to all and to all a Sharp chain night. 


even you Husky lovers....


----------



## Zero Gravity (Dec 25, 2010)

oscar4883 said:


> Why muffler modify a saw? Doesn't come from the factory that way. I am not a fan a Brads any more than I am a fan of members in general here, but, I can imagine that the man has several hours in porting a saw. What is a skilled trade worth? I would say that even $75hr. is not outrageous. My own opinion on a ported 200t is that I would not want one. They see very hard use and it would seem to me to put a ton of stress on such a small saw that already is close to peak performance. That being said, on a larger saw I don't see a problem at all. IMO a heavier platform can definately withstand the modifications. The fact that ported saws can be used for work has been proven by many guys out west, and down under lol, who run them to make a living. And logging, to me, is the environment where a saw would get worked the most. Not like tree work where several saws are going to be used over the course of a job. Now a modded 200 may be great for certain pruning applications, I wouldn't know for sure about that, but in small bursts it may be the ticket for the people who do that work. Now for general tree work, better time gains are going to come from improving your general work techniques. Sorry for the slightly rambling post.
> Later John



I would not buy a ported saw, let alone pay someone to experiment on it. The only results they get is noise!

ZG


----------



## Yoopermike (Dec 25, 2010)

not to mention that the manufacturer has to abide by epa regulations in order to sell their saw and it there in is the epa regs that kill most saws... most modding is done to remove the regulated crap that they put on the saw. IE .. the newer huskys are epa regulated to 50 hours of work before there "out of spec" by the epa standards. all the epa has done is restricted airflow (less power) restricted the muffler (big power loss and head build up) and put regs on pistons (lower power) im sure I have missed a few things. All this just to pass emissions and, it also adds more cost and costly repairs to the saw. Not to mention that it gives "the man" a little bit more control over us.


----------



## Yoopermike (Dec 25, 2010)

angelo c said:


> Merry Porting Christmas to all and to all a Sharp chain night.
> 
> 
> even you Husky lovers....



merry x mas ang! .. ya must be a stihlhead!


----------



## angelo c (Dec 25, 2010)

Yoopermike said:


> merry x mas ang! .. ya must be a stihlhead!



Yea I am...

but I love my 395, 385 and that junk of a saw the 372...oh and when Spike gets me a 560 Im buyin one of those POS's too. Husky sux !!!! :hmm3grin2orange:

I just prefer to work on Stihls, I like running all kinds. So I guess that makes me a Stihlhead !!!


----------



## Yoopermike (Dec 25, 2010)

angelo c said:


> Yea I am...
> 
> but I love my 395, 385 and that junk of a saw the 372...oh and when Spike gets me a 560 Im buyin one of those POS's too. Husky sux !!!! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I just prefer to work on Stihls, I like running all kinds. So I guess that makes me a Stihlhead !!!



nothing wrong with running all diff brands.. what works for you is what works for you  toss in a dolmar er 2 in the mix and your stylin'


----------



## parrisw (Dec 25, 2010)

LOL, I can't believe the amount of crap that spews out of some people! LOL


----------



## angelo c (Dec 25, 2010)

parrisw said:


> LOL, I can't believe the amount of crap that spews out of some people! LOL



Nuttin like 14 pages of "Fiber" to loosen up some people....


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 25, 2010)

youngs24 said:


> Well i might be ignorant and i might be stupid but one things for sure im not as stupid and ingnorant as most of your customer's Brad letting you over charge for your service's and what it's worth LOL!!!!!!! You and other's say a port saw will in fact run cooler and perform better and last longer. Infact it might perform a little better but cooler not a chance!!!! I don't care how much you port a saw and the muffler it will still operate at the same tempure when adjusted properly. Tempure comes from the fuel mixture settings and has nothing to do with porting the richer the fuel mixture the cooler it will run the leaner the hotter it will run. When opening up the muffler yes it breath's better and in most cases you have to richen up the saw because you are letting the unburnt gas out of the exhaust and reliefs the back pressure so it makes the saw run lean and infact hotter at that point but once you richen the saw up its back to the same operating tempure. So MR NO IT ALL PLEASE INFACT JUST TELL ME HOW STUPID AND IGNORANT I AM!!!!!!!!!!!!! I will be waiting Thanks Troy
> 
> 
> By the way if you think I'm wrong please explain in great detail how it runs cooler be ported i would really like to know!!!!!



You are an absolute joke. I have *never *said that a ported saw runs cooler. Quite the opposite is true. And a "little more power"? Wow, have you got a lot to learn. You're dissing something you've obviously never even experienced. In the spirit of Christmas, *you are a real Scrooge*, lol.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Dec 25, 2010)

Hi there I'm looking to buy a new saw to cut firewood what saw would you guys suggest?


----------



## Zombiechopper (Dec 25, 2010)

WoodChucker81 said:


> Hi there I'm looking to buy a new saw to cut firewood what saw would you guys suggest?



a ported 200T:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Dec 25, 2010)

Zombiechopper said:


> a ported 200T:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Freehand (Dec 25, 2010)

This train wreck of a thread is begging for derailment.....


----------



## MCW (Dec 26, 2010)

youngs24 said:


> Haveing a infraded thermometer want tell you nothing you need a egt probe when the exhaust leaves the port is what makes the heat you adjust the fuel mixture to get a exhaust tempure of 900 degrees it will be rich and four strokeing lean the saw up to get around 1050to1100 degrees then it will run smoothly and perfectly but yet not to hot nor to clod so how does porting one change that fact PLEASE ANSWER can't wait and by the way i'm not mad about not getting Bardie i'm mad because i've been up all night drinking eggnog and apple brandy an so drunk i can't make LOVE to my blow up Doll!!!!! but at least i still know what im talking about when im sober and drunk LOL!!! Later Troy



I can't help but think you've been reading car modification magazines or motorbikes etc, not realising that a chainsaw's muffler is attached directly to the exhaust port so your theory is null and void. How much temperature loss would you expect over an inch, maybe two at the most? I never said porting a saw makes it run cooler, I said muffler modding one will, and surprise surprise if you do a bit of homework you'll realise I'm right. In fact common sense will tell you that there is less heat buildup in a modified muffler than a stock one, ESPECIALLY when that saw is being worked hard. Remember we're not talking no load heat either.
Eggnog, Apple Brandy, and blow up doll - don't worry mate, we've all been there


----------



## Woodie (Jan 16, 2011)

THALL10326 said:


> Yeah I recall Manual, I use to like to fuss with him. He got in abit of a scobble over some saws and such with a few members on here. Don't know if he got banned or just never came back after all that fuss. He was fun, no match for ole Daddy here but fun. I use to talked to him on the phone and we'd have a good laff and then come right back in here and go at like cats and dogs, awww the good ole days. Woodie was another. Helluva nice guy on the phone but on this board it was war baby. See not everything is as it appears alot of times, its mostly all in fun,


 
Yeah, me an Manual used to whoop yer axe pretty good, ya hornschwaggling donut hole. I miss that sum#####, Manual. Stuck up for the little guy every time, he did. Except for Stihl...that was one little guy he had no luv fer.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 16, 2011)

Woodie said:


> Yeah, me an Manual used to whoop yer axe pretty good, ya hornschwaggling donut hole. I miss that sum#####, Manual. Stuck up for the little guy every time, he did. Except for Stihl...that was one little guy he had no luv fer.


 
That is cause he kicked lol


----------



## Woodie (Jan 16, 2011)

ropensaddle said:


> That is cause he kicked lol



:good:


----------



## teacherman (Jan 16, 2011)

indiansprings said:


> All I've had for years is an old worn out 009 Stihl, I don't climb, but we get up in the tractor bucket to trim limbs around the fields and it did the job for years.
> My son picked up a 200T last winter and it has run flawlessly so far, he picked it up used, gave around 400.00 for it. It's a hell of an improvement over the 009, the meanest little top handle I've ever picked up. Is it worth the money?
> If I made my living climbing and trimming you could bet I'd have one.


 
My 009 beat a 200T at a recent GTG.

I'm just sayin.

200T is the best climbing saw, though.


----------



## Freehand (Jan 17, 2011)

teacherman said:


> My 009 beat a 200T at a recent GTG.
> 
> I'm just sayin.
> 
> 200T is the best climbing saw, though.


 
Aw John,yew keep drumming your chest with that big bore sleeper 009.........:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 17, 2011)

teacherman said:


> My 009 beat a 200T at a recent GTG.
> 
> I'm just sayin.
> 
> 200T is the best climbing saw, though.


 
Hmmmmmm I liked echo better it out lasted my stihl three years:monkey:


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Feb 3, 2011)

ropensaddle said:


> Hmmmmmm I liked echo better it out lasted my stihl three years:monkey:


 
You just don't want to admit that you backed your truck over your poor 200T..


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Feb 3, 2011)

Just picked up another 200T yesterday.. ordered last Friday.. so now gotta go out and use it..


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Feb 3, 2011)

tomtrees58 said:


> i used both saws there no comparison the 192 is a good pruning saw the 200 t removal saw


 
Frankly the 192 is a POS..

It is nothing more than the 170 with a top handle.

Sold ours.. wasn't worth the shelf space it was taking up.


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Feb 3, 2011)

Zombiechopper said:


> In Canada a 338XPT is $40 more than a 200T
> 
> Maybe I should start a new thread?


 
And it is not half the saw.. sorry rope


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Feb 3, 2011)

ClayKann101 said:


> How would you react with some arrogant 50 yr old cussing at you. Pretty sure i would of handled it a different way. That arrogant old man needs to calm down, i dont put up with that crap its disrespectful and unprofessional to talk to your fellow employees like they are dirt.


 
It's just for tv. In real life they are probably friends..


----------



## Customcuts (May 27, 2012)

I went from using a cs-330t to a ms-200t... Didn't think there would be much difference, boy was I wrong!... I had it about 15ft up in a tree and took it off my lanyard to reach a limb that was out beyond the reach of my lanyard . After I made the cut I put it down to ny side and let it go forgetting it wasn't attached to my lanyard.....oops it fell strait down into a pea gravel mulch bed... No damage @ all, I had my groundie send it back up to me and it fired right up!.... I'm so used to it being on my lanyard that I just let it go with confidence as I do everytime.....:msp_mad: It came with 16 inch bar but I'm going to put a 12 on it and keep the 16 for bigger stuff... Stihl Rick solid little saw and I don't regret spending the extra $$ on it.... To be honest I probly would have paid more than 609.00 for it of I had too...:hmm3grin2orange: Next purchase will be a 261 with 18 inch b&c:msp_thumbup:.... Bite the bullet and shell out the extra bucks for it, u won't regret it...


----------



## tomtrees58 (May 27, 2012)

609.00 for it of I had too you cant get them saws aney more and the 201s are junk


----------



## blsnelling (May 27, 2012)

tomtrees58 said:


> ...the 201s are junk



Wrong. With an hours work it'll outperform any 200T.


----------



## MtnHermit (May 27, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Wrong. With an hours work it'll outperform any 200T.


That sounds like magic! What could be done in an hour? BTW, what is different between the two?


----------



## blsnelling (May 27, 2012)

MtnHermit said:


> That sounds like magic! What could be done in an hour? BTW, what is different between the two?



Mod the muffler, remove the limiter on the carb, advance the ignition timing, and retune.


----------



## tomtrees58 (May 27, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Wrong. With an hours work it'll outperform any 200T.


no i have over 200 hrs on it all my frends the same ther junk


----------



## Eccentric (May 27, 2012)

tomtrees58 said:


> no i have over 200 hrs on it all my frends the same ther junk



I think Brad meant an hour's worth of modification to the saw.........and not an hours worth of use cutting with it.


----------



## MCW (May 28, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Mod the muffler, remove the limiter on the carb, advance the ignition timing, and retune.



I agree Brad that after some mods they'd be a wicked little saw but the general consensus amongst every Australian arborist that I've spoken to is that out of the box they are crap with a capital C and it all revolves around throttle response or lack thereof.
I know it is the general AS mentality to mod everything but we really need to look at stock saws sometimes and the fact is that a 200T with a single screw and spark arrestor removed makes a 201T look lame despite them being quite a good saw in their own right.
I could have sold my new 200T ten times already to arborists using 201T's and it's a pity the EPA have choked the "out of the box" potential from an otherwise worthy 200T opponent 
Please don't think I'm trying to start an argument mate as I'm not however just like the MS261 we shouldn't have to mod the crap out of these saws to get them where they need to be. 
I mean we all love modifying great saws to make them awesome but we shouldn't have to pull an average saw down and play with it, also voiding any warranty, to make it even remotely OK to use. Stihl should have done this for us already! 
The sooner M-Tronic gets fitted across the whole range of Stihl's pro saws the better.


----------



## Rudolf73 (May 28, 2012)

I have noticed the same thing... a lot of arborists are not warming up to the 201t and used 200t are now fetching crazy money on fleabay - even the old warn out ones.

Anyone got a nice 200t for sale? haha


----------



## Justsaws (May 28, 2012)

I do not know any large commercial operator's that will use a modified/broken saw anymore. If they are a large enough company to have employees then they actually end up spending the money to replace spark arrestors and any other broken bits. Modififying company equipment, using personal equipment on company time and using broken bits is a sure fire way to end up unemployed. 

No one seems very happy with the 201s. Top handles in general seem to be in a decline as to the number purchased and distributed to employees. Bucket trucks seem to be getting small rear handle saws instead.


----------



## White_Fang (Sep 28, 2020)

So what's actually usage worth of Stihl ms200t and ms201t, now from the 8 years distance? 
Is there any real difference in quality work time between the Stihl ms200/ms201 rear handle and for example Stihl 021/ms211 or Husqvarna 120 mark II (being in the similar ccm3 range but very different in price)? 
Also I read here on the site that there is some difference in the parts between Stihl 020t and ms200t (other than flippy caps and more metal/plastic in one or another), so if that's the case, what parts are the ones that won't interchange between the two? 

Is this chainsaw on the picture a Stihl 020t rear handle version, I looked for it on Mike Acres site but I didn't find any specified info or pictures about it (I did find info on Stihl ms200 rear handle, is there any big difference between top and rear handle other than obvious ones), does anyone know is it reliable like Stihl 020t/ms200t top handle?


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 28, 2020)

ropensaddle said:


> Hmmmmmm I liked echo better it out lasted my stihl three years:monkey:


 Then sell me your 200T in the bucket! PM me.


----------



## benjo75 (Sep 28, 2020)

Rope hasn't been on here in a year or so. He lives about an hour from me but I haven't seen him in a couple years. Not sure what he's been up to.


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 28, 2020)

White_Fang said:


> So what's actually usage worth of Stihl ms200t and ms201t, now from the 8 years distance?
> Is there any real difference in quality work time between the Stihl ms200/ms201 rear handle and for example Stihl 021/ms211 or Husqvarna 120 mark II (being in the similar ccm3 range but very different in price)?
> Also I read here on the site that there is some difference in the parts between Stihl 020t and ms200t (other than flippy caps and more metal/plastic in one or another), so if that's the case, what parts are the ones that won't interchange between the two?
> 
> ...


The 020T has different transfer ports both the eng case and cylinder ,the 200T runs slightly better with the newer perting about 1 second faster per cut.


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 28, 2020)

White_Fang said:


> So what's actually usage worth of Stihl ms200t and ms201t, now from the 8 years distance?
> Is there any real difference in quality work time between the Stihl ms200/ms201 rear handle and for example Stihl 021/ms211 or Husqvarna 120 mark II (being in the similar ccm3 range but very different in price)?
> Also I read here on the site that there is some difference in the parts between Stihl 020t and ms200t (other than flippy caps and more metal/plastic in one or another), so if that's the case, what parts are the ones that won't interchange between the two?
> 
> ...


----------



## White_Fang (Oct 1, 2020)

*Well, thank you very much LoneWolf for explanation and pictures!* 
I looked once more around here, and this time had better luck, and found some explanations in the thread calleds ''need a light saw'' and ''best small chainsaw'' about my question on the Stihl 021/210 vs Stihl ms200rear handle.

*Generally recommendation is: *
-if you are low on the money buy an older type of 021 with red trigger because it's not so pricey, but it's around 4.2kg in weight, little more torque with around 2.03 H.P., with recommended 14'' bar (for best usage, it can pull and 16'' bar but with some significant loss in power), the chainsaw is made mostly of plastic and it's in the 'homeowner' class grade, also in some other thread it is said that the muffler port on the cylinder is better/more open on the ones with the red trigger (the red trigger thing is also the case and with 023&025 chainsaws); 
and 
-if the money isn't a problem, buy the Stihl ms200 rear handle version, you get more of a 'saw, because it is around 3.8kg in weight, little less torque but faster RPM, with around 2.4 H.P., with recommended 14'' bar (for best usage, but it can pull and 16'' bar without some significant loss in power), also it is better built 'saw and it's in the 'pro' class grade. 

Now, one more question. Is it a good price for a Stihl ms200 rear handle =around 215 euros (which is around 250 in US $), I saw one here on some local ad's website, it was in solidly preserved state but it was already gone after just two days after showing up. Did I just missed a really good chance, or it was overpriced?


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 1, 2020)

White_Fang said:


> *Well, thank you very much LoneWolf for explanation and pictures!*
> I looked once more around here, and this time had better luck, and found some explanations in the thread calleds ''need a light saw'' and ''best small chainsaw'' about my question on the Stihl 021/210 vs Stihl ms200rear handle.
> 
> *Generally recommendation is: *
> ...


Yes that price is a steal, worth 600.00 - 750.00 American easily.


----------



## White_Fang (Oct 2, 2020)

Good to know for next time, thank you. I'll try to watch out for another one, if it shows up again. Thanks, once again.


----------



## John Lyngdal (Oct 2, 2020)

I just pulled out my old school 020 top handle that has all the carb adjustments and it weighed 10.7 lbs and my 201TC was a slightly lighter 10.3 lbs.


----------



## OddSawz (Oct 2, 2020)

Lots of them being posted on eBay daily


----------



## White_Fang (Oct 3, 2020)

I read on other threads that there is a problem with accelerating pump in carburetors used in Stih ms200t, and I found interesting information on this link : 






Stihl 020t chainsaw!!!!!


Hello, I just bought a Stihl 020t saw at a auction that was torn apart in a box. Everything appears to be there including the bar and chain. After doing a search on these saws it appears to be plaged with carburetor problems. The carb on this saw is a walbro 326 that is not fully adjustable. Can...




www.arboristsite.com




This solved problem of fixed H screw jet on Stihl 020t, WT-326 carburetor on the Stihl 020t is replaced with fully adjustable carb WT-215 from a 021/023/025 with some modulations, swapped the throttle and choke shafts from the WT-326 over to the WT-215 and rotated the fuel inlet elbow for 90 degrees. Could this work for the Stihl ms 200t/ms200 also, and end the problem (more easily than weld modifications to the carburetors) with accelerating pump, or it's not possible due too to much difference in construction?


----------



## sawfun (Oct 4, 2020)

John Lyngdal said:


> I just pulled out my old school 020 top handle that has all the carb adjustments and it weighed 10.7 lbs and my 201TC was a slightly lighter 10.3 lbs.


Does that mean that you got the big Spruce down and are limbing it?


----------



## John Lyngdal (Oct 4, 2020)

I'll probably use my 346XP to limb the tree when the time comes.
The farmer needs to cut away the blackberry bushes around the base of the tree and send me pictures of the tree base using a 8' 2x4 for scaling.


----------



## MooneyPilot (Oct 19, 2020)

I bought a freshly rebuilt 200T from Lone Wolf and I couldn’t be more pleased with it.

I had an MS192 TC that I gave to my son several years ago. i was talking to him about it a few weeks ago and he brought it to me saying he has no need for it anymore. He lives in the city and had only very little need for it when I let him take it home. It hasn’t been used a whole lot And is in great shape.

i used it today and after using the 200, the 192 is weak by comparison.


----------



## sawfun (Oct 19, 2020)

200t's make money so putting cost into perspective, they are actually relatively cheap and can pay for themselves in a day or two if your a tree guy in town.


----------



## 1289 (Oct 28, 2020)

White_Fang said:


> About my question on the Stihl 021/210 vs Stihl ms200rear handle.



They are completely different saws.

The MS 200 has very good power over 10,000 rpm, and of course really light and compact, cutting speed with a 3/8p .050" saw chain +.

Excellent handling, very light and compact. (When the new 020 came, stihl said " This new chainsaw offers excellent control and handling and is therefore an ideal limbing saw for small to medium-sized wood. The outstanding balance and control of this model have been achieved by optimizing the center of gravity relative to the swinging axis as well as the moments of inertia and rotation "


----------



## sawfun (Oct 28, 2020)

The 200T is a pro saw, mag case & removable cylinder. The 210's - 250's are plastic, clamshell, homeowner saws that cost less to produce


----------

